# FabFitFun Spring 2014 Box *Spoilers*



## dawn767 (Jan 27, 2014)

Because they're already talking about it on Facebook!!! So excited.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 27, 2014)

So excited for this one already!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 27, 2014)

Me too! I love Fabfitfun boxes for the most part and they always have a few items I can use or need or they are reading my mind or something! I can't begin to write how many times I've said I need to get this or want this and something simular or it just shows up in the box! Like those ear plugs last box! Needed those and cute and sporty and well wanted!!!


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 27, 2014)

When does this ship?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 27, 2014)

> When does this ship?


 I think it's coming out in March. Saw it somewhere today, but I've read so much on the Internet today, I can't remember where???? Sorry??


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes I've read March.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait!


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Feb 1, 2014)

All the way in March.  WHAAAAA!!!  kidding.  But it was a short time between fall and winter then a long wait for Spring.  This is now the only box I am getting. And Ipsy, but I keep saying I am going to cancel and forget.


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Feb 1, 2014)

I really enjoyed the last box and hope this one is equally good!


----------



## dawn767 (Feb 2, 2014)

Since we've had our winter boxes awhile now, how about we share what our favorite item was?

Mine is the Skyn Icelandic Eye Cream.. I use it every night.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since we've had our winter boxes awhile now, how about we share what our favorite item was?

Mine is the Skyn Icelandic Eye Cream.. I use it every night.
Yes, it's great! My 2nd favorite thing after the necklace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yeti (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since we've had our winter boxes awhile now, how about we share what our favorite item was?

Mine is the Skyn Icelandic Eye Cream.. I use it every night.
That is also my favorite, it feels really refreshing. I may actually repurchase it although it's really going a long way so it will be ages before I need to.  I would never have even considered paying so much for an eye cream before - so glad I got to try it out!

Really excited for the spring box.  I would love to see work out socks, or maybe a spring scarf.  A tinted lip balm or gloss with SPF would be pretty sweet and kind of seasonally appropriate.


----------



## dawn767 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is also my favorite, it feels really refreshing. I may actually repurchase it although it's really going a long way so it will be ages before I need to.  I would never have even considered paying so much for an eye cream before - so glad I got to try it out!

Really excited for the spring box.  I would love to see work out socks, or maybe a spring scarf.  A tinted lip balm or gloss with SPF would be pretty sweet and kind of seasonally appropriate.
I know right, it looks like I've barely used any. So it would be worth the price if you decided to repurchase.

I really want to try a balm stain in a nice bright color for spring. I'd actually like a cute headband or something, not so much the scarf though because we got one for fall.


----------



## CourtneyC (Feb 4, 2014)

My favorite item is neither the necklace, the eye cream or the mask. That mask was amazing! The ear buds are echo-ey when trying to use them w/ my iPhone so that was the only disappointing item for me.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey ladies!! I'm a new subscriber to FabFitFun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The spring box will be my first and I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 5, 2014)

Bring on the spoilers!!


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 5, 2014)

What do you ladies NOT want to see in this box?


----------



## mckondik (Feb 5, 2014)

> What do you ladies NOT want to see in this box?


 good question! Mascara, a candle, face scrub, nude lip gloss or eyelashes


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 6, 2014)

> What do you ladies NOT want to see in this box?


 No more facial cleansers! I've got enough to last me quite awhile...! Lol


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 6, 2014)

can't wait for a spoiler!


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 6, 2014)

> can't wait for a spoiler!


 Me too! I keep thinking that any day they'll post one like they usually do! Fingers crossed we'll get one soon...!


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Right there with you! No more cleansers or lip glosses. It feels like I get a lip gloss in every sub. Oh I would love to see a body scrub!


----------



## shaste81 (Feb 6, 2014)

I love, love, love skincare products so I would love to see argan oil or something comparable in the spring box!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 6, 2014)

I think a really nice spring like accessory would be cool -- scarf, headband, that type of thing.

I'd love to see some nice body item, perfume maybe, or super luxurious shower gel or body scrub,etc.

No face cleansers please, but I'd be open to a nice body cream, etc.

Would love some yummy foodstuff this time.


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 6, 2014)

I signed up today for the 1 year subscription. The spring box will be my first time trying this out, I hope its a good one!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would love to get some Josie Moran products. I got the Argan beauty stick a while back from GB &amp; it's awesome- HG material! Anyways, I'd love to try more of her beauty/skin products


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't know what I want for spring. But I'm excited about it...this really is one of my favorite boxes. Maybe something yoga related, something to detox after this crappy winter, would love a fitbit....a cute necklace or scarf, pretty pens and/or stationery...


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 7, 2014)

I wish they would hurry up with a spoiler. This box usually isn't (as a whole, wish it was a little less beauty and more fashion/lifestyle) my cup of tea, but there is always something I love in the boxes so I am excited for you ladies to get it so I can possibly trade. Even though I'm not getting the box the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 7, 2014)

Fashion: I would LOVE to see a light and airy scarf (not sure because they sent a pretty lightweight scarf in the Fall) or non-jewelmint jewelry 

Make up/skin care: Light weight moisterizer, would love a blush, and I'm always open to nail polish!

Workout:  a water bottle infuser, tote bag, or watch,

Hair: a leave in conditioner or hair accessory

Food: no clue

Please no:

protein/diet bars

dvds

eyeshadow

bronzers

"gift cards" that are coupons


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi!

Does anyone know of any coupon codes for this box? I believe I've seen Spring5/Early5, but for the Winter box there was a $10 code (Winter10) and I've played with those other two codes already...no luck.

I'm trying PopSugar for the first time this month, not planning on continuing due to price, but now I'm curious about FFF since I've never tried it either. Also, I'm anxiously looking forward to the spoiler.

Thanks!


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 7, 2014)

> Hi! Does anyone know of any coupon codes for this box? I believe I've seen Spring5/Early5, but for the Winter box there was a $10 code (Winter10) and I've played with those other two codes already...no luck. I'm trying PopSugar for the first time this month, not planning on continuing due to price, but now I'm curious about FFF since I've never tried it either. Also, I'm anxiously looking forward to the spoiler. Thanks!


 The only one I've seen is Spring5. It was posted yesterday so it should still work on new subs I'd think.


----------



## vivianjo (Feb 8, 2014)

Long, long, looooong time lurker around here. Noticed that no one has posted the spoiler yet for FFF Spring yet! So without further ado...

"CULT GAIA TURBANDS ($38-$135). SIGN UPFOR FABFITFUN'S VIP BOX, A SEASONAL GIFT BOX VALUED AT $175+, TO RECEIVE ONE OF THESE ON-TREND TURBANDS. USE CODE "ZOE" AND YOU'LL GET ALL OF THE GLAM GOODIES INSIDE FOR JUST $45."

Check them out on The Zoe Report. I think they're adorable!

http://thezoereport.com/cult-gaia-turbands/


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 8, 2014)

> Long, long, looooong time lurker around here. Noticed that no one has posted the spoiler yet for FFF Spring yet! So without further ado... "CULT GAIA TURBANDS ($38-$135).Â SIGN UPFOR FABFITFUN'S VIP BOX, A SEASONAL GIFT BOX VALUED AT $175+, TO RECEIVE ONE OF THESE ON-TREND TURBANDS.Â USE CODE "ZOE"Â AND YOU'LL GET ALL OF THE GLAM GOODIES INSIDE FOR JUST $45." Check them out on The Zoe Report. I think they're adorable! http://thezoereport.com/cult-gaia-turbands/


 Good find!! I'm not sure if I could pull that off or not... But I'll definitely try! Haha I saw someone posted on their FB asking about spoilers and they said sometime soon they'll have one. Wonder if it'll be that or something different...


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Long, long, looooong time lurker around here. Noticed that no one has posted the spoiler yet for FFF Spring yet! So without further ado... "CULT GAIA TURBANDS ($38-$135).Â SIGN UPFOR FABFITFUN'S VIP BOX, A SEASONAL GIFT BOX VALUED AT $175+, TO RECEIVE ONE OF THESE ON-TREND TURBANDS.Â USE CODE "ZOE"Â AND YOU'LL GET ALL OF THE GLAM GOODIES INSIDE FOR JUST $45." Check them out on The Zoe Report. I think they're adorable! http://thezoereport.com/cult-gaia-turbands/


 I Likey!!!!! Fun stuff!


----------



## vivianjo (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm definitely a little concerned about pulling the look off, too, but gosh they are adorable..

I also can't believe I stumbled on a spoiler like that. I had to read it and look for a date a few times just to make sure!


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 8, 2014)

Those are cute. Def can't pull it off, but I can use it to keep my hair back on cleaning days or maybe as a small scarf.


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 8, 2014)

Here is a pic of Demi Lovato wearing one. I think anyone could pull it off the way she has it on. I can't wait to see which print I get. Should be fun!


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 8, 2014)

This will be my first box and I really love that spoiler! I love things like that and they look so cute with anything and on anyone!


----------



## MiriamT (Feb 8, 2014)

Love it! Didn't one of the contestants on Top Chef wear something similar? Not sure how it'll look on MY head, but I'll definitely give it a try!


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 8, 2014)

Love it!!

Definitely SPRING!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashcrisman (Feb 8, 2014)

I think their super cute BUT it'll depend on the pattern.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 8, 2014)

Signed up! Love itttt


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vivianjo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Long, long, looooong time lurker around here. Noticed that no one has posted the spoiler yet for FFF Spring yet! So without further ado...

"CULT GAIA TURBANDS ($38-$135). SIGN UPFOR FABFITFUN'S VIP BOX, A SEASONAL GIFT BOX VALUED AT $175+, TO RECEIVE ONE OF THESE ON-TREND TURBANDS. USE CODE "ZOE" AND YOU'LL GET ALL OF THE GLAM GOODIES INSIDE FOR JUST $45."

Check them out on The Zoe Report. I think they're adorable!

http://thezoereport.com/cult-gaia-turbands/

This is the kind of thing that I always think is adorable... On someone else. I just really don't think I can pull that off. This will be my first FFF so I hope something else great comes in it that will balance out this item, for me. But heck maybe I'll get it and wear it and fall totally in love with it!? Who knows!


----------



## greer (Feb 9, 2014)

So I just saw the Rachel Zoe spoiler (FYI, use the code ZOE for $5 off) an couldn't resist and signed up for the spring box. I am becoming addicted to sub boxes and am super excited for this box! Anyone know when it would shi


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I just saw the Rachel Zoe spoiler (FYI, use the code ZOE for $5 off) an couldn't resist and signed up for the spring box. I am becoming addicted to sub boxes and am super excited for this box! Anyone know when it would shi
I asked them and they said it will ship in March, not sure when they will charge us.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 9, 2014)

> I asked them and they said it will ship in March, not sure when they will charge us.Â


 March 4. It said on my last invoice!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 9, 2014)

Super adorable, very excited!


----------



## Rory (Feb 9, 2014)

The turban scares me because I am not that fashion forward. I would still love to sign up though. Does anyone know when the cutoff date for signing up for the next box is?


----------



## EevieK (Feb 9, 2014)

Subbing for updates &amp; because I feel that head scarf reeling me in!
I'm a sucker for a cute head scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The turban scares me because I am not that fashion forward. I would still love to sign up though. Does anyone know when the cutoff date for signing up for the next box is?
They will most likely be selling them right up to the box shipping, judging by previous boxes. Of course this spoiler is really good so the box may sell faster than normal. They will usually post on Facebook when the box is nearly sold out.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

Hmm...I can't usually wear headbands (they slide off my apparently weird shaped head) and this is kind of out of my comfort zone...but I am working on revamping my style (and actually building a wardrobe, mine is pathetic and I live in scrubs and pajamas) so this will be something fun and new for me to try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EevieK (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm...I can't usually wear headbands (they slide off my apparently weird shaped head) and this is kind of out of my comfort zone...but I am working on revamping my style (and actually building a wardrobe, mine is pathetic and I live in scrubs and pajamas) so this will be something fun and new for me to try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I like your new picture, that haircut is cute on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't be afraid to try a new look. I always wanted to go fire engine/ Ariel red with my hair and go pinup with my style. It took my manager at LUSH basically yelling at me to just go for  it for me to muster up the courage and do it. I changed my hair back, but I love trying out a new style. Little by little, haha.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm...I can't usually wear headbands (they slide off my apparently weird shaped head) and this is kind of out of my comfort zone...but I am working on revamping my style (and actually building a wardrobe, mine is pathetic and I live in scrubs and pajamas) so this will be something fun and new for me to try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I like your new picture, that haircut is cute on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't be afraid to try a new look. I always wanted to go fire engine/ Ariel red with my hair and go pinup with my style. It took my manager at LUSH basically yelling at me to just go for  it for me to muster up the courage and do it. I changed my hair back, but I love trying out a new style. Little by little, haha.

Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just cut quite a bit off of it!

It's funny, I will wear pretty much any makeup you throw at me, any color. The scrubs I wear to work are bright obnoxious patterns, bright colors, cartoon characters...I wear bright crazy shoes...I have had my hair nearly every color (but have stopped coloring it)...

but when it comes to "real person" clothes and accessories other than bracelets and necklaces, I am useless! I imagine it is because, as a plus sized girl, it's hard to find cute things that fit and look good, and it gets so frustrating that I just gave up! But...working on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 10, 2014)

At least you get to wear fun scrubs! I'm stuck in OR blue with a white lab coat every single day. Lol Cant even wear fun nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And yea, after works it's into sweatpants for me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

At least you get to wear fun scrubs! I'm stuck in OR blue with a white lab coat every single day. Lol Cant even wear fun nail polish






And yea, after works it's into sweatpants for me.

haha, true! The fun of working in a children's home! Still feel frumpy living in scrubs,though! But when I worked at the hospital, I had to wear solid khaki colored scrubs. I looked like a potato.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel your pain, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just cut quite a bit off of it!

It's funny, I will wear pretty much any makeup you throw at me, any color. The scrubs I wear to work are bright obnoxious patterns, bright colors, cartoon characters...I wear bright crazy shoes...I have had my hair nearly every color (but have stopped coloring it)...

but when it comes to "real person" clothes and accessories other than bracelets and necklaces, I am useless! I imagine it is because, as a plus sized girl, it's hard to find cute things that fit and look good, and it gets so frustrating that I just gave up! But...working on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Have you spent anytime shopping on asos.com? Inmho, they have some great options for all sizes (with a dedicated curvy line), and have free shipping and returns -- that part always helps me buy crap I don't need.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just cut quite a bit off of it!

It's funny, I will wear pretty much any makeup you throw at me, any color. The scrubs I wear to work are bright obnoxious patterns, bright colors, cartoon characters...I wear bright crazy shoes...I have had my hair nearly every color (but have stopped coloring it)...

but when it comes to "real person" clothes and accessories other than bracelets and necklaces, I am useless! I imagine it is because, as a plus sized girl, it's hard to find cute things that fit and look good, and it gets so frustrating that I just gave up! But...working on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Have you spent anytime shopping on asos.com? Inmho, they have some great options for all sizes (with a dedicated curvy line), and have free shipping and returns -- that part always helps me buy crap I don't need.

I've browsed a few times, but I haven't tried anything! I'm always reluctant to buy clothes online until I've seen what they are like in person or pictures on "real people"...I really love ModCloth for that reason! They have a gallery where you can share pictures, and it links to the page of each item...so great to be able to see the clothes on different bodies and get an idea of how they might look in person! 

I'll definitely order from asos at some point, now, though! Thanks!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 10, 2014)

I imagine it is because, as a plus sized girl, it's hard to find cute things that fit and look good, and it gets so frustrating that I just gave up! But...working on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I used to be a size 16 and have now dropped to a size 10 (not that the caramel macchiato I'm drinking right now is helping that LOL). I totally get how frustrating it is! I used to hide under frumpy sweaters and baggy jeans, but I never felt like "me". I dunno what changed, but I started wearing clothes that fit my figure a bit better and started going for hikes (I tried yoga but my balance is just....). I took an acting class (I'm a singer, but acting petrifies me) and my confidence went through the roof. I guess what I'm saying is "WORK DEM CURVES, GURL." More or less.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

I'm totally one of those hippies that thinks everyone is a unique snowflake and should embrace who they are. You're a stunner and deserve nice clothes to match your nice scrubs!  Kohls has some cute stuff in a bunch of sizes. I think I've seen 00 to 28 there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I imagine it is because, as a plus sized girl, it's hard to find cute things that fit and look good, and it gets so frustrating that I just gave up! But...working on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I used to be a size 16 and have now dropped to a size 10 (not that the caramel macchiato I'm drinking right now is helping that LOL). I totally get how frustrating it is! I used to hide under frumpy sweaters and baggy jeans, but I never felt like "me". I dunno what changed, but I started wearing clothes that fit my figure a bit better and started going for hikes (I tried yoga but my balance is just....). I took an acting class (I'm a singer, but acting petrifies me) and my confidence went through the roof. I guess what I'm saying is "WORK DEM CURVES, GURL." More or less.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

I'm totally one of those hippies that thinks everyone is a unique snowflake and should embrace who they are. You're a stunner and deserve nice clothes to match your nice scrubs!  Kohls has some cute stuff in a bunch of sizes. I think I've seen 00 to 28 there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think the headwrap will be a great spring accessory!  You should use it to inspire some shopping for some great off-work, non-pajama outfits!

I second Kohl's!  A good 75-80% of my wardrobe is either thrift shop finds or Kohl's clearance rack.  Sign up for their emails, I wait for a 15-20% coupon to be emailed to me, then I go in, shop their clearance, and then you can use the extra coupon to take off the percentage ON TOP OF the clearance prices.  At the bottom of your receipt, they'll circle how much you saved that day (based off of the full retail price of the items).  My mantra is that if I'm not "saving" at least 3-4x the cost of what I'm spending, I'm not shopping at Kohl's right.

I'm not plus-size, but my hubby's aunt is, and she's my Kohl's shopping buddy.  They have an incredible range of styles and sizes, their stuff holds up really well, and they have a super-generous return policy if something doesn't work once you get it home.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I imagine it is because, as a plus sized girl, it's hard to find cute things that fit and look good, and it gets so frustrating that I just gave up! But...working on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I used to be a size 16 and have now dropped to a size 10 (not that the caramel macchiato I'm drinking right now is helping that LOL). I totally get how frustrating it is! I used to hide under frumpy sweaters and baggy jeans, but I never felt like "me". I dunno what changed, but I started wearing clothes that fit my figure a bit better and started going for hikes (I tried yoga but my balance is just....). I took an acting class (I'm a singer, but acting petrifies me) and my confidence went through the roof. I guess what I'm saying is "WORK DEM CURVES, GURL." More or less.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

I'm totally one of those hippies that thinks everyone is a unique snowflake and should embrace who they are. You're a stunner and deserve nice clothes to match your nice scrubs!  Kohls has some cute stuff in a bunch of sizes. I think I've seen 00 to 28 there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think the headwrap will be a great spring accessory!  You should use it to inspire some shopping for some great off-work, non-pajama outfits!

I second Kohl's!  A good 75-80% of my wardrobe is either thrift shop finds or Kohl's clearance rack.  Sign up for their emails, I wait for a 15-20% coupon to be emailed to me, then I go in, shop their clearance, and then you can use the extra coupon to take off the percentage ON TOP OF the clearance prices.  At the bottom of your receipt, they'll circle how much you saved that day (based off of the full retail price of the items).  My mantra is that if I'm not "saving" at least 3-4x the cost of what I'm spending, I'm not shopping at Kohl's right.

I'm not plus-size, but my hubby's aunt is, and she's my Kohl's shopping buddy.  They have an incredible range of styles and sizes, their stuff holds up really well, and they have a super-generous return policy if something doesn't work once you get it home.
I would love to shop at Kohls more! Unforunately the closest one is an hour away, so it's an occasional thing for me!

I think the biggest problem with my wardrobe issues is that I live in a crappy small town with NOWHERE to shop...we have a Walmart and a very small Goodys (which has a few cute things, but I find those stores seem to think that anyone over a size 12 wants to dress like a grandma, so you really have to dig). So pretty much all of my shopping is online! And since I have a tight budget, I've been terrible about saying "well, I've made it this long with no clothes" and spending all my extra on makeup! I totally need to make it to Kohls to shop more. As is, I've been ordering most things from Target (I miss living near one) and Modcloth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think the headwrap will be a great spring accessory!  You should use it to inspire some shopping for some great off-work, non-pajama outfits!

I second Kohl's!  A good 75-80% of my wardrobe is either thrift shop finds or Kohl's clearance rack.  Sign up for their emails, I wait for a 15-20% coupon to be emailed to me, then I go in, shop their clearance, and then you can use the extra coupon to take off the percentage ON TOP OF the clearance prices.  At the bottom of your receipt, they'll circle how much you saved that day (based off of the full retail price of the items).  My mantra is that if I'm not "saving" at least 3-4x the cost of what I'm spending, I'm not shopping at Kohl's right.

I'm not plus-size, but my hubby's aunt is, and she's my Kohl's shopping buddy.  They have an incredible range of styles and sizes, their stuff holds up really well, and they have a super-generous return policy if something doesn't work once you get it home.


Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Have you spent anytime shopping on asos.com? Inmho, they have some great options for all sizes (with a dedicated curvy line), and have free shipping and returns -- that part always helps me buy crap I don't need.


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've browsed a few times, but I haven't tried anything! I'm always reluctant to buy clothes online until I've seen what they are like in person or pictures on "real people"...I really love ModCloth for that reason! They have a gallery where you can share pictures, and it links to the page of each item...so great to be able to see the clothes on different bodies and get an idea of how they might look in person! 

I'll definitely order from asos at some point, now, though! Thanks!

Ladies, there are so many options out there now for us curvy plus size gals...granted, not as many stores dedicated solely to us, but it's better than it used to be. ASOS &amp; ModCloth have some great stuff.  I know that online shopping scares most of us - plus sized or not - but here are a few tips from someone who does the bulk of her clothing shopping online (especially since two of my favorite brick &amp; mortar stores closed!). 

1. Read the reviews

2. Take note of the fabric content. I do this and then try to compare it to something in my closet. It gives you an idea of how it might lay on you, etc. 

3. Google images of the piece of clothing in question. I do this sometimes when the article of clothing on the website is not shown on what I consider to be a "plus size girl". You might find the item shown on an actual girl from a blog....which is how I stumbled upon this blog http://www.stylepluscurves.com/

I am giving Gwynnie Bee a whirl on a free trial subscription. The concept intrigues me, though I'm not sure I'll stick with it beyond the trial. 

Other places I like to shop at are: Simply Be, Kiyonna, Kristin Miles &amp; Nordstrom. Of course there are a ton of other places like Macy's, IGIGI, Lane Bryant, Ashley Stewart...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love to shop at Kohls more! Unforunately the closest one is an hour away, so it's an occasional thing for me!

I think the biggest problem with my wardrobe issues is that I live in a crappy small town with NOWHERE to shop...we have a Walmart and a very small Goodys (which has a few cute things, but I find those stores seem to think that anyone over a size 12 wants to dress like a grandma, so you really have to dig). So pretty much all of my shopping is online! And since I have a tight budget, I've been terrible about saying "well, I've made it this long with no clothes" and spending all my extra on makeup! I totally need to make it to Kohls to shop more. As is, I've been ordering most things from Target (I miss living near one) and Modcloth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, dang it!  My closest one used to be an hour away, but they recently opened up what I call The Plaza of Awesomeness (Kohl's, Ulta, Hobby Lobby, Dollar Tree, and a froyo place!) about 20 mins away.

I hope you do find some good online ordering places,  I also recommend saving up some $ for a shopping spree, and then hopefully if your schedule allows, take yourself on a nice day out to Kohl's and whatever other nice shops are in that area.  I like to recommend going on a weekday, because it's much less crowded, but of course you have to do what your schedule allows.  

And this is something I like to do for myself, but before I go shopping, I like to look through old episodes of What Not To Wear on Netflix, find someone with my general body shape, and watch that episode to remind myself of what I should and shouldn't buy.  I tend to be attracted to stuff with sequins and beads and glitter (oh my!), but watching WNTW helps me realize that I might need a plain navy blazer and some subtly patterned tops, too.  

And above all, don't discount sub boxes like FFF for fun accessories that you'd never buy for yourself!  The G+G scarf from the last box, the headwrap from this one - they're both awesome items to build a great outfit around!  Remember your accessories (and one final plug for Kohl's, mine has a great clearance section for jewelry, too!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love to shop at Kohls more! Unforunately the closest one is an hour away, so it's an occasional thing for me!

I think the biggest problem with my wardrobe issues is that I live in a crappy small town with NOWHERE to shop...we have a Walmart and a very small Goodys (which has a few cute things, but I find those stores seem to think that anyone over a size 12 wants to dress like a grandma, so you really have to dig). So pretty much all of my shopping is online! And since I have a tight budget, I've been terrible about saying "well, I've made it this long with no clothes" and spending all my extra on makeup! I totally need to make it to Kohls to shop more. As is, I've been ordering most things from Target (I miss living near one) and Modcloth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, dang it!  My closest one used to be an hour away, but they recently opened up what I call The Plaza of Awesomeness (Kohl's, Ulta, Hobby Lobby, Dollar Tree, and a froyo place!) about 20 mins away.

I hope you do find some good online ordering places,  I also recommend saving up some $ for a shopping spree, and then hopefully if your schedule allows, take yourself on a nice day out to Kohl's and whatever other nice shops are in that area.  I like to recommend going on a weekday, because it's much less crowded, but of course you have to do what your schedule allows.  

And this is something I like to do for myself, but before I go shopping, I like to look through old episodes of What Not To Wear on Netflix, find someone with my general body shape, and watch that episode to remind myself of what I should and shouldn't buy.  I tend to be attracted to stuff with sequins and beads and glitter (oh my!), but watching WNTW helps me realize that I might need a plain navy blazer and some subtly patterned tops, too.  

And above all, don't discount sub boxes like FFF for fun accessories that you'd never buy for yourself!  The G+G scarf from the last box, the headwrap from this one - they're both awesome items to build a great outfit around!  Remember your accessories (and one final plug for Kohl's, mine has a great clearance section for jewelry, too!)

Ooh, jealous...I'd kill to have an Ulta here, too!

I have lots of cute shops bookmarked (I've always browsed around for cute clothes, just rarely actually BOUGHT anything)...but now that I'm putting my foot down when it comes to my beauty stash (it's ridic) I am making myself redirect that money in that direction.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I love What Not To Wear, and I watch it often! I do know a lot of the cuts/shapes that work on me, it's just a pain to not be able to try things on in person! My weight changes a lot, especially now that I'm on a weight loss mission. Of course, that makes me want to pace myself with shopping, becuase I don't want to buy a ton of nice things and then not be able to wear them for long! So for now I'm aiming for 2 outfits/dresses a month, for a while. 

I mostly prefer dresses, tights/leggings, and sweaters because pants are a pain for me due to the way I'm shaped (carry my weight in my belly, and I have a relatively flat butt...pants slide down so easily)...so that helps! It's much easier to find a dress that fits me well than pants, haha!

I'm pretty comfortable with accessories (I have a huge tub of scarves and two jewelry stands full of necklaces, bracelets, etc) and I always want to buy MORE MORE MORE...but it feels like such a waste right now since I have no cute clothes to wear them with! haha. 

At any rate, I'm sticking to my 2014 resolution to build a better wardrobe. I have a couple of dresses from Modcloth that should be delivered tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsMac (Feb 11, 2014)

Sort of loving the headwrap spoiler....


----------



## kristab94 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used to be a size 16 and have now dropped to a size 10 (not that the caramel macchiato I'm drinking right now is helping that LOL). I totally get how frustrating it is! I used to hide under frumpy sweaters and baggy jeans, but I never felt like "me". I dunno what changed, but I started wearing clothes that fit my figure a bit better and started going for hikes (I tried yoga but my balance is just....). I took an acting class (I'm a singer, but acting petrifies me) and my confidence went through the roof. I guess what I'm saying is "WORK DEM CURVES, GURL." More or less.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

I'm totally one of those hippies that thinks everyone is a unique snowflake and should embrace who they are. You're a stunner and deserve nice clothes to match your nice scrubs!  Kohls has some cute stuff in a bunch of sizes. I think I've seen 00 to 28 there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
As someone who has attempted and dislike yoga as well...you might want to check this site out -http://www.blogilates.com/blog/2013/06/03/beginners-calendar-for-popsters-just-starting-out/

It's youtube workouts for beginner pilates.  I'm digging it so far and have never found a type yoga I liked.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

As someone who has attempted and dislike yoga as well...you might want to check this site out -http://www.blogilates.com/blog/2013/06/03/beginners-calendar-for-popsters-just-starting-out/

Â 

It's youtube workouts for beginner pilates. Â I'm digging it so far and have never found a type yoga I liked. Â 


LOVE blogilates!!! She's super fun and pushes you without making you feel like a failure if you can't complete the moves. That's always where I start -- I've stuck with it and had some awesome abs thanks to this lady!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Feb 11, 2014)

I caved and signed up for this box, I loved the headwrap spoiler! I used a $5 off code, kinda wish I would have done it last month when I had a $10 off coupon, but whateverrrr.

Here's hoping it's a great month. This is the most expensive box I have purchased, so fingers crossed. The nice thing is that it isn't montly. I feel like that is more manageable budget-wise to have it be every 3 months or so. Plus, that gives (or should give) them more time to really get good products in them.


----------



## Rory (Feb 11, 2014)

I wonder if a better value promo code is going to come out.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 11, 2014)

Usually by this time in the game, $5 is the best discount out there. They sold out last season after they released spoiler #2..


----------



## Rory (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Usually by this time in the game, $5 is the best discount out there. They sold out last season after they released spoiler #2..
Eek! I better get on it and order it then!


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 11, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As someone who has attempted and dislike yoga as well...you might want to check this site out -http://www.blogilates.com/blog/2013/06/03/beginners-calendar-for-popsters-just-starting-out/
> 
> ...


 I love blogilates as well! Cassey is awesome!!! =D have to give a shout out to Karena and Katrina with Tone It Up too... I love them as well! =)


----------



## camel11 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love blogilates as well! Cassey is awesome!!! =D have to give a shout out to Karena and Katrina with Tone It Up too... I love them as well! =)
Me too! Same reason -- they are fun but motivating!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 11, 2014)

Ahhh...I'm still torn! Should I be buying this box? Do you ladies whom have subbed to FFF before feel it is worth it?
I'm trying to save up (moving soon) and want to make sure it's worth it. The head scarf alone has me making grabby hands, haha.


----------



## EevieK (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As someone who has attempted and dislike yoga as well...you might want to check this site out -http://www.blogilates.com/blog/2013/06/03/beginners-calendar-for-popsters-just-starting-out/

It's youtube workouts for beginner pilates.  I'm digging it so far and have never found a type yoga I liked.  
Ooh, this looks really interesting!
 

You ladies have me putting on my yoga pants again, I can't wait to try this out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh...I'm still torn! Should I be buying this box? Do you ladies whom have subbed to FFF before feel it is worth it?
I'm trying to save up (moving soon) and want to make sure it's worth it. The head scarf alone has me making grabby hands, haha.

I've gotten all of the boxes since the first. Honestly, I think it is well worth it, I have liked every box, but each one has been better than the last! I think they do a better job of providing cool things than Popsugar, and if they were monthly I'd sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They tend to have a fashion item/accessory in each box and then several beauty items, and then usually a snack or two or some random items. My favorite items have been a cute bird scarf, earbuds, the giving keys necklace, and skyn iceland eye cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EevieK (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've gotten all of the boxes since the first. Honestly, I think it is well worth it, I have liked every box, but each one has been better than the last! I think they do a better job of providing cool things than Popsugar, and if they were monthly I'd sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks for the input! I've been pretty "mehhhh" on PS lately, but wanted something kinda similar to it...without the "meh" part, obviously.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Annnnd I caved, haha. I closed my eyes and put in my card info. Well, I tried closing both eyes but ended up typing my card info in the address box. But one eye was closed in defiance!


----------



## vivianjo (Feb 16, 2014)

Any idea when these will definitely ship? Hoping to get them before my vacation - just itching to try out that cute headband.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 16, 2014)

Love the spoiler--nice find. Even if I didn't like the print that much, I'd definitely wear it in the kitchen to keep hair off my face (and food). I'd feel like a 50s housewife or something. Great for travel too bc it's cute but doesn't take up much space. 

And yes, no cleansers!!! I did really love the one-time mask from the last box. Wouldn't mind another mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love the spoiler--nice find. Even if I didn't like the print that much, I'd definitely wear it in the kitchen to keep hair off my face (and food). I'd feel like a 50s housewife or something. Great for travel too bc it's cute but doesn't take up much space. 

And yes, no cleansers!!! I did really love the one-time mask from the last box. Wouldn't mind another mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I've just kind of accepted that we might get a cleanser, since we've gotten one in every box so far I think?. Ahhhh. I still haven't even opened the bliss one, because I have so many I'm working through!

Which, a cleanser every 3 months is not unreasonable, it's just that I get them from a billion other sources, too, and I already have like 5 open. Not allowed to open any more until I use those up!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 17, 2014)

updates!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 19, 2014)

Just saw a post on facebook about spring rain and umbrellas! I wonder if it's a spoiler???


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw a post on facebook about spring rain and umbrellas! I wonder if it's a spoiler???
A new umbrella would be fun!


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw a post on facebook about spring rain and umbrellas! I wonder if it's a spoiler???


Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A new umbrella would be fun!
I just got an email from them about umbrellas with links to buy the ones they featured. I don't think they would be advertising for umbrellas right before they send us one.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I just got an email from them about umbrellas with links to buy the ones they featured. I don't think they would be advertising for umbrellas right before they send us one.

Aww shucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 19, 2014)

Not at a few hundred dollars a shot, I looked a few up and they are expensive. It would have to take up most of the $$$$ the box is worth!


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 20, 2014)

Those umbrellas are cute! I was wondering if we might get a gift card or discount to Fabletics since they were having the contest and teamed up with Kate.


----------



## Yeti (Feb 20, 2014)

> Those umbrellas are cute! I was wondering if we might get a gift card or discount to Fabletics since they were having the contest and teamed up with Kate.


 I'm really, really hoping for a fabletics discount as well. I have a bit of an obsession with them right now and it's killing my wallet, lol!


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 20, 2014)

> I'm really, really hoping for a fabletics discount as well. I have a bit of an obsession with them right now and it's killing my wallet, lol!


 I haven't tried them, but have been wanting to! So a gift card or discount would be awesome!! They look like they have some cute stuff! =)


----------



## mvangundy (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## mvangundy (Feb 23, 2014)

Sorry, I don't know how to do the spoiler thingy.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 23, 2014)

Hm full size. I have to go look this up now. I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## mckondik (Feb 23, 2014)

hmm, think I got that already in Popsugar Must have  maybe?


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh no... That WAS in popsugar. And I really didn't like the scent. At all. =( my PS one has sat unused on my dresser ever since I got it.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyone remember which psmh? I dont recall getting it, but it could be sitting in a box somewhere.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 23, 2014)

I think it was last March or April... It was too floral for me.. I gave it to my mom &amp; she loves it!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 23, 2014)

It was April- the month with the garmento bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 23, 2014)

I think I've gotten it before, in a tiny vial in a different sub..something smaller, maybe conscious box or green grab bag? If it's what I am thinking of, it isn't my style for every day, reminds me more of something for aromatherapy, or something! But I'm not a huge gardenia fan. Might use it in a diffuser for a room or something.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh wow! Nice! I loved the scent. People sold them on eBay who didn't like them and they did pretty well. You could also do well with it in a trade but I can see why someone would pass on the box if they didn't like a big ticket item like this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 23, 2014)

Ooh, it would be a great gift for my mom, actually...she is obsessed with all things gardenia.


----------



## greer (Feb 23, 2014)

When will this ship?


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 23, 2014)

So I wasn't subbed to the psmh that got it. Florals normally give me a wicked migraine, so I might end up gifting it. The reviews are glowing though, calling it a tropical scent. I hope it's less gardenia and more tropical on me.


----------



## Rory (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When will this ship?
I think I read somewhere that it was going to ship March 16.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 23, 2014)

I love this scent! Oh what a great spoiler! I can't wait now with the head band and this roll on perfume, can't get any better. I am really looking forward to this box!


----------



## roskandy (Feb 23, 2014)

Ah the spoiler is making me want to get this! I loved the scent from the psmh box and have been using it sparingly bc it's so pricy. Hmmm. I'm going to look up the old fff boxes now haha


----------



## lindseylouwho (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the fragrance oil since I like gardenia and haven't tried a fragrance oil product like this before, but I know if I'm not a fan my mom probably will be because she goes nuts for anything gardenia scented.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 23, 2014)

>


 This came in an email? I didn't get it :/ But I love trying new fragrances so this spoiler makes me happy!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 23, 2014)

You know what? I really don't like this, personally, but what a great addition! Gardenia gives me a headache, BUT, I never expect these boxes to care about my allergies. Luckily, it seems this can be sold on Ebay, so it's actually a big win anyways for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Either way, the two spoilers are making this box seem to be the cutest, loveliest spring box!!


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 23, 2014)

Yea honestly, it's a 50 dollar perfume. If I hate it, I can sell it and not be upset about it. I'm hoping I like it though. I hope I get a cute pattern for the headband too. I've been looking at a really pretty butter london polish in a sring color that I would love in this box, not that I need more polish.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 23, 2014)

Such perfect things for spring, can't wait!


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 23, 2014)

I bought it because of the scarf!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love head scarves! So cute! I guess I'll be getting this box instead of PS. Even if I don't like anything else, the Kai and head scarf are enough! &lt;3


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 24, 2014)

Gah, on the fence with canceling. The headscarf doesn't do much for me, and not a huuuuge fan of the perfume.


----------



## mvangundy (Feb 24, 2014)

I bought about 7 of the turbands in the cuuuuutest patterns at Hot Topic over the weekend. They come in a 2 pack for about $10 or about $5-$6 for just one. Off topic, but if anyone wanted to check them out!


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 24, 2014)

Wah! I am a little jelly of that Kai spoiler! I've been wearing this scent for 8 years or so. It's still my go-to. The headband spoiler is also super cute but I know I probably won't wear it. I am tempted to get this box for the scent but I'm already signed up for PSMH LE box and Nina Garcia Quarterly box. Maybe I'll be able to get that vial in a trade... or maybe I will just cave and get the box. Life is full of hard decision sometimes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Feb 24, 2014)

I signed up for the Kai!  I loved it in PSMH last year and am almost out so the timing is perfect.  I don't care about anything else in the box, as I was going to buy the perfume for almost the price of the box, so that just makes everything else I get a happy bonus.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Feb 24, 2014)

I signed up with the first spoiler, but am not too excited about the second.  I don't tend to like floral perfumes/candles/lotions etc...but super excited for the turband and hope the rest is useful - this is my first fff!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm getting excited for this one.

I really have loved every box they've sent out (I've gotten all of them), and I find myself using every item. Like the earbuds from the last box...they actually sound really great. I'm a bit of a headphone/sound snob (not extreme, but I can never use, like the apple branded ones, etc. I usually spend $80-$100 on a pair of headphones) and I have been using these consistently since I got them, even though mine are ugly! (I got the orange and yellow). The key necklace and the bird scarf are also in constant rotation for me!

I am determined that I'll make the turband work (I've never tried anything quite like it) and I don't even mind that the perfume isn't a scent I love because it'll be a great gift. I kind of wish this one was monthly. But, I imagine it'd be harder to put together a good box monthly. 

I just wish they also included home items...I really love those, and that's the only reason I am considering keeping Popsugar after March. I need a sub just for lifestyle, home items, and accessories.


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just got an email that states the ship date is 3/19. Anyone know where is ships out of and how long it takes or what service they use?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email that states the ship date is 3/19. Anyone know where is ships out of and how long it takes or what service they use?
I *think* California...it usually takes a week to get to me in Virginia...post office delievers mine so I'm thinking they do Smartpost.


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I *think* California...it usually takes a week to get to me in Virginia...post office delievers mine so I'm thinking they do Smartpost.
I am in California, so I hope you are right! I was hoping to get it before I go to San Fransisco on the 23rd but the isn't very likely now.


----------



## lyndeestar (Feb 27, 2014)

This is my first box. I am a little worried since I already know I don't like the perfume. When I saw the last box I decided I couldn't miss out on this one though!


----------



## lyndeestar (Feb 27, 2014)

I am in Vegas, so I hope it's California!


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lyndeestar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first box. I am a little worried since I already know I don't like the perfume. When I saw the last box I decided I couldn't miss out on this one though!
You can always trade your perfume... plenty of people out there would love to trade you for that perfume...LIKE ME. Just something to keep in mind! At least you know the value of the perfume is practically equivalent to the cost of the box.


----------



## lyndeestar (Feb 27, 2014)

That's why I joined this site. Ipsy is my only other subscription and for $10 I just give away things I don't want, but for $45 I would prefer to trade!


----------



## lyndeestar (Feb 27, 2014)

> You can always trade your perfume... plenty of people out there would love to trade you for that perfume...LIKE ME. Just something to keep in mind! At least you know the value of the perfume is practically equivalent to the cost of the box.


 I obviously don't know how to properly reply yet. lol.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 1, 2014)

Tempted to sign up for this box... even though I'm not too excited about either spoiler. But I guess I'll wait to see the March Golden Tote bags before deciding whether to spend the money on FFF or GS! XD


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 1, 2014)

Annnnd I unsubbed so I could justify getting an outfit from Fabletics. I'll be checking back here tho to see how jealous OR pleased I was with my decision  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yeti (Mar 1, 2014)

> Annnnd I unsubbed so I could justify getting an outfit from Fabletics. I'll be checking back here tho to see how jealous OR pleased I was with my decision  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 That had to be a tough call! Both are awesome subs =). The March Fabletics releases are really nice.


----------



## sarahinnola (Mar 1, 2014)

Kai is my favorite perfume, it's my daily go to. I was going to order a few bottles of the oil from Nordstrom today, and I just saw the spoiler. So now instead of my regular one box I'm ordering three total. (Two extra) Loved the winter box so much I regretted buying only one. Totally not a hoarder, but since I pay the same amount for the box as I do for just the perfume, anything else I get will be a bonus. So awesome, and super excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Melbert (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kai is my favorite perfume, it's my daily go to. I was going to order a few bottles of the oil from Nordstrom today, and I just saw the spoiler. So now instead of my regular one box I'm ordering three total. (Two extra) Loved the winter box so much I regretted buying only one. Totally not a hoarder, but since I pay the same amount for the box as I do for just the perfume, anything else I get will be a bonus. So awesome, and super excited.





That's not a bad idea. I just cancelled the regular PS MH box for this one. I fell in love with the Kai perfume last April when they featured it. I am not a flowery person either but something about the smell is so fresh and comforting. I love it.  I feel FabFitFun keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Jodym (Mar 2, 2014)

Agreed on the fence about canceling .....unless I see some better spoilers. The headscarf isn't my thing and with the perfume.........


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Mar 2, 2014)

Send your Kai my way!  The only reason I resubbed is for the perfume, and the only reason I'm not ordering more than one is that I'm hoping to get another in trade, as I really need to start trading if I'm ever going to get rid of things, and not just buy more.  I know the scent isn't for everyone, and I don't like it heavy, but I love just a little on my pulse points.  I get more compliments on that than any other I wear, and I love it when people tell me I should wear it heavier so they can smell it without getting too close.


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 4, 2014)

How in the world did I miss both of the spoilers?!
I need to get with the times  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carlybananas (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Send your Kai my way!  The only reason I resubbed is for the perfume, and the only reason I'm not ordering more than one is that I'm hoping to get another in trade, as I really need to start trading if I'm ever going to get rid of things, and not just buy more.  I know the scent isn't for everyone, and I don't like it heavy, but I love just a little on my pulse points.  I get more compliments on that than any other I wear, and I love it when people tell me I should wear it heavier so they can smell it without getting too close.  
I'll send you a message after I get my box, CAPSLOCK. I'm really picky about perfume &amp; happy to find someone to trade it off to.


----------



## Schmootc (Mar 4, 2014)

I've thought about subscribing, but I get a lot of other boxes (PSMH, Glossybox, Sample Society, Wantable Intimates, Birchbox) and it's kind of nice to be able to trade items from other boxes for just the FFF items I want. I've traded for the Bliss oxygen cleanser, the Sadie Lincoln Standing Slim DVD, and some Drinkwel samples from the Fall box.


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anyone know when this box is supposed to ship?


----------



## shy32 (Mar 5, 2014)

According to the email I received: Ship Date: Wed. 3/19 Bill Date: Tues. 3/4


----------



## itsMac (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not so secretly hoping that this month has super fast shipping...I leave for a work trip on the 25th and I don't want to wait until I'm back on April 2nd to open this up- that would be the worst!


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 6, 2014)

Alright MUT super sleuths....what are the mystery items in this picture?





Looks like a necklace is in store for us again!

Edited with numbers so we can keep track of what we are talking about.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright MUT super sleuths....what are the mystery items in this picture?





Looks like a necklace is in store for us again!
betting the tall box on the left is a face wash or maybe the small one on the right of the Kai is face wash lol and the thing behind the kai looks like a bag of snacks


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  betting the tall box on the left is a face wash or maybe the small one on the right of the Kai is face wash lol and the thing behind the kai looks like a bag of snacks
It looks like maybe a lotion or sunless tanner. I am curious about the round item!


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  betting the tall box on the left is a face wash or maybe the small one on the right of the Kai is face wash lol and the *thing behind the kai looks like a bag of snacks*
I completely agree! Mmmnnn....snacks.....


----------



## itsMac (Mar 6, 2014)

The thing in the middle (that strangely resembles a mannequin head...) could be one of those black velvet jewelry holders....too soon to get a necklace after the giving key? (This is my second FFF so I don't know how often they send certain items!!!)


----------



## itsMac (Mar 6, 2014)

Or maybe I'm totally wrong and it's a hat....I'm the worst at guessing these things!!


----------



## MissSarahJo (Mar 6, 2014)

could the round item be a Tarte palette? Pretty please!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The thing in the middle (that strangely resembles a mannequin head...) could be one of those black velvet jewelry holders....too soon to get a necklace after the giving key? (This is my second FFF so I don't know how often they send certain items!!!)
They use the same size box every time and I don't think that would fit, then again maybe I am wrong. That would be interesting.


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 6, 2014)

I want to subscribe to this so bad because I love that Kai! Ive never gotten one of these boxes before. Anyone know how long I have to order to be able to get this one?

**nevermind. I just subscribed. :/ Bills can wait, i need perfume! lol.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 6, 2014)

> They use the same size box every time and I don't think that would fit, then again maybe I am wrong. That would be interesting.


 I don't think they would send the actual holder; I just mean maybe a necklace (that is on the holder as a display for the marketing photo)!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't think they would send the actual holder; I just mean maybe a necklace (that is on the holder as a display for the marketing photo)!
ahaha I thought that would be strange.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 6, 2014)

I think I need to read things back before I press send...:icon_redf


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi girls! Longtime lurker, first-time poster. I'm getting addicted to these boxes hardcore. It started with PSMH, now I've added Quarterly Nina Garcia, FFF, Saffron Rouge Inner Circle and Julep. What am I going to do? And this FFF box has me SO excited. The turband and the perfume are EXACTLY the kind of things I am hoping for with these boxes. Hip, loved by celebs, and just a little bit too off-the-radar for me to find on my own.

I'm dying to know what those other items are!


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 6, 2014)

So I have been searching FabFitFun posts, looking for things that fit the shape of the items since they have featured box items in the past...

Ladies....we are getting a Lazy Susan!! Whooo!





haha...I really hope not


----------



## MKSB (Mar 6, 2014)

I really hope they aren't sending another freaking cleanser. I have way too many face washes right now. That has to be the most common item in all these boxes and I can't go through them fast enough. Ditto to sunless tanner--I hate the way it makes my skin look all orange-y. I'd love a sunblock though!

Hopefully one of the round things is a stand-up makeup mirror or something, and I'm hoping the larger rectangular item is either a nutrition/fitness book or another DVD. Ditto to the people who thought the little bag was snacks. Sweet potato chips, anyone??? YUM!


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 6, 2014)

> I really hope they aren't sending another freaking cleanser. I have way too many face washes right now. That has to be the most common item in all these boxes and I can't go through them fast enough. Ditto to sunless tanner--I hate the way it makes my skin look all orange-y. I'd love a sunblock though! Hopefully one of the round things is a stand-up makeup mirror or something, and I'm hoping the larger rectangular item is either a nutrition/fitness book or another DVD. Ditto to the people who thought the little bag was snacks. Sweet potato chips, anyone??? YUM!


 YES to everything you said!!! Lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The thing in the middle (that strangely resembles a mannequin head...) could be one of those black velvet jewelry holders....too soon to get a necklace after the giving key? (This is my second FFF so I don't know how often they send certain items!!!)
They use the same size box every time and I don't think that would fit, then again maybe I am wrong. That would be interesting.

The first box was a different type and size of box, so they at least have access to different boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 6, 2014)

WHY did I open this thread? WHY?!?!?!


----------



## Jodym (Mar 6, 2014)

I think the snack will be brownie brittle since the fff fb page had something w/brownie brittle on it....


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 6, 2014)

Didn't they already send out brownie brittle? Or am I confusing another sub with this..


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 6, 2014)

Number 5 could be a book. Does it look book-like to anyone else?


----------



## kierstencliff (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I have been searching FabFitFun posts, looking for things that fit the shape of the items since they have featured box items in the past...

Ladies....we are getting a Lazy Susan!! Whooo!





haha...I really hope not
well hopefully its a cute one...? If that is the case maybe I can put my makeup on it haha? Not really big on the kitchen stuff tbh.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 6, 2014)

The square odd shaped thing behind the box #2 looks like a purse or bag??? I really think so. I think there are 9 items with the 2 spoilers?


----------



## Rory (Mar 6, 2014)

So, I'm confused. Is there going to be seven things in the box total or nine things total?


----------



## honeybee7 (Mar 6, 2014)

Loving the kai!everything else is a bonus,cant wait to see what's in this box!


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I'm confused. Is there going to be seven things in the box total or nine things total?
It looks like 9 items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The square odd shaped thing behind the box looks like a purse or bag??? I really think so.
I thought it looked like a bag with a flap or purse too


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Didn't they already send out brownie brittle? Or am I confusing another sub with this..
Popsugar sent out some last summer, I think.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 6, 2014)

I feel like the #2 with the fold over is some kind of lunch bag -- like a leather-esque lunch bag or a reusable paper stye bag that are very cute now.  It would work with the "fit" theme, since part of remaining healthy can mean packing your own lunch.


----------



## jzim291 (Mar 6, 2014)

#5 Looks like a folded Beach Towel! It seems to have a very cohesive theme.


----------



## honeybee7 (Mar 6, 2014)

I like the lazy Susan I have a thing for wooden kitchen accessories though!


----------



## hazeleyes (Mar 7, 2014)

I was looking on their website, I wonder if number 3 could be this:


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

> I was looking on their website, I wonder if number 3 could be this:


 Oooh that would be awesome!! I won one of the FFF/SkinAgain giveaways last month and that cream is literally amazing!!!


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Mar 7, 2014)

this is shipping out on the 19th.  I move on the 23rd.  My boyfriend will be here between the 18th and 24th to help me move out of state with him.  I am on a no spend because of the move - per him.  Decisions, decisions...change the shipping address and have the box waiting at our new house and get in trouble for shopping.  Or leave it and chance it that I get it while I am in current home ( in CA so shipping is fast) and still get in trouble for shopping (but I might have a chance of hiding it and also blame that it is old sub and forgot).  But I also chance, it doesn't come to me in 5 days. Small chance but could happen.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is shipping out on the 19th.  I move on the 23rd.  My boyfriend will be here between the 18th and 24th to help me move out of state with him.  I am on a no spend because of the move - per him.  Decisions, decisions...change the shipping address and have the box waiting at our new house and get in trouble for shopping.  Or leave it and chance it that I get it while I am in current home ( in CA so shipping is fast) and still get in trouble for shopping (but I might have a chance of hiding it and also blame that it is old sub and forgot).  But I also chance, it doesn't come to me in 5 days. Small chance but could happen.  

Shoot, if you want it, go for it! I totally get the need for a no-buy, but it's your money and if you want to buy it, you absolutely should!


----------



## Seola (Mar 7, 2014)

I cannot live without Torrid.  All the other places I've been to have horrible fit for curves or the clothes bunch...

With Torrid, there are some great styles, classic styles, trendy styles and nothing I've ever bought bunches up in the wrong places, falls down - I swear their designers have to be plus sized themselves.  It can be off putting to think it's a Hot Topic owned store.  But once you get inside, I have a fabulous pinup swimsuit that makes me look 20lbs lighter and a gorgeous red dress that fits so amazingly, you can't see a single roll of fat, front or back.

I even broke down and started getting my bras there.  I'm hard to fit with a semi-flat chest so I got their push up.  It's nearly impossible to find 40/42 B's or small C's.  Nope, there I got a bra that puts them where they are supposed to be, adds a cup and somehow manages not to make it look like I folded my boobs into it.  Not a fan of too many of their accessories but I ADORE my Johnny Depp/Crybaby T-shirt that flares on the hips and gives the fake appearance of curves for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I even got a plaid button down women's shirt that looks like Old Navy style.

The trick is to hit the sales though.  Full price can be painful.  I have divastyle (free) for a 5% discount, then I just combine the BOGO or BO get anything 50% off.  I walked out with $400 in clothing for $150.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Seola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot live without Torrid.  All the other places I've been to have horrible fit for curves or the clothes bunch...

With Torrid, there are some great styles, classic styles, trendy styles and nothing I've ever bought bunches up in the wrong places, falls down - I swear their designers have to be plus sized themselves.  It can be off putting to think it's a Hot Topic owned store.  But once you get inside, I have a fabulous pinup swimsuit that makes me look 20lbs lighter and a gorgeous red dress that fits so amazingly, you can't see a single roll of fat, front or back.

I even broke down and started getting my bras there.  I'm hard to fit with a semi-flat chest so I got their push up.  It's nearly impossible to find 40/42 B's or small C's.  Nope, there I got a bra that puts them where they are supposed to be, adds a cup and somehow manages not to make it look like I folded my boobs into it.  Not a fan of too many of their accessories but I ADORE my Johnny Depp/Crybaby T-shirt that flares on the hips and gives the fake appearance of curves for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I even got a plaid button down women's shirt that looks like Old Navy style.

The trick is to hit the sales though.  Full price can be painful.  I have divastyle (free) for a 5% discount, then I just combine the BOGO or BO get anything 50% off.  I walked out with $400 in clothing for $150.

I like Torrid, but there isn't one near me, now, and I haven't ordered anything in a long time! I should check out what they have again soon. As a fellow plus sized girl, I have really great luck with ModCloth, Domino Dollhouse, and EShakti. (all three can be pricey, but generally worth it to me).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Disneyislife (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Seola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot live without Torrid.  All the other places I've been to have horrible fit for curves or the clothes bunch...

With Torrid, there are some great styles, classic styles, trendy styles and nothing I've ever bought bunches up in the wrong places, falls down - I swear their designers have to be plus sized themselves.  It can be off putting to think it's a Hot Topic owned store.  But once you get inside, I have a fabulous pinup swimsuit that makes me look 20lbs lighter and a gorgeous red dress that fits so amazingly, you can't see a single roll of fat, front or back.

I even broke down and started getting my bras there.  I'm hard to fit with a semi-flat chest so I got their push up.  It's nearly impossible to find 40/42 B's or small C's.  Nope, there I got a bra that puts them where they are supposed to be, adds a cup and somehow manages not to make it look like I folded my boobs into it.  Not a fan of too many of their accessories but I ADORE my Johnny Depp/Crybaby T-shirt that flares on the hips and gives the fake appearance of curves for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I even got a plaid button down women's shirt that looks like Old Navy style.

The trick is to hit the sales though.  Full price can be painful.  I have divastyle (free) for a 5% discount, then I just combine the BOGO or BO get anything 50% off.  I walked out with $400 in clothing for $150.
Couldn't have said it better!  I love Torrid and would cry if they went out of business!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I like Torrid, but there isn't one near me, now, and I haven't ordered anything in a long time! I should check out what they have again soon. As a fellow plus sized girl, I have really great luck with ModCloth, Domino Dollhouse, and EShakti. (all three can be pricey, but generally worth it to me).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I love Torrid jeans - I'd had the worst luck since Lane Bryant changed their sizing, but Torrid's jeans fit me perfectly.  If you haven't discovered them, I love Igigi.com for really lovely dressy clothes (although they do have some separates) Kiyonna.com for tops, and swakdesigns.com for basics/layering pieces.   Apparently I keep Kiyonna in so much business that they sent me flowers for my birthday last year. Hahah!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I like Torrid, but there isn't one near me, now, and I haven't ordered anything in a long time! I should check out what they have again soon. As a fellow plus sized girl, I have really great luck with ModCloth, Domino Dollhouse, and EShakti. (all three can be pricey, but generally worth it to me).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I love Torrid jeans - I'd had the worst luck since Lane Bryant changed their sizing, but Torrid's jeans fit me perfectly.  If you haven't discovered them, I love Igigi.com for really lovely dressy clothes (although they do have some separates) Kiyonna.com for tops, and swakdesigns.com for basics/layering pieces.   Apparently I keep Kiyonna in so much business that they sent me flowers for my birthday last year. Hahah! 

I have looked at both a few times, but neither is really my style.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have a bit of a quirky/vintage thing going, for the most part.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright MUT super sleuths....what are the mystery items in this picture?





Looks like a necklace is in store for us again!

Edited with numbers so we can keep track of what we are talking about.
I think #5 looks like a book on a stand


----------



## skyflower (Mar 8, 2014)

1 has a really tall box. Diffuser? Hair spray? 2 looks like an open flatish box. necklace? 3 looks like a flattish tube. Sun block? BB cream? Yeah, the others who knows. If the perfume was blacked out I would never have guessed it.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 8, 2014)

Really hoping #6 isn't an exercise ball since psmh is sending one this month. Hoping #5 is a movie. Fairly certain 2 is a healthier snack like popcorn. 3 could be any beauty product (lotion, bb cream, sunblock, self tanner) 4 hopefully is a silver tone necklace (we already received several gold) I'm really stumped on 6&amp;7


----------



## lsarao (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright MUT super sleuths....what are the mystery items in this picture?





Looks like a necklace is in store for us again!

Edited with numbers so we can keep track of what we are talking about.
I think #5 looks like a book on a stand

#4 looks like a head. Wonder what the heck that could be? I wig? Ha ha...


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright MUT super sleuths....what are the mystery items in this picture?





Looks like a necklace is in store for us again!

Edited with numbers so we can keep track of what we are talking about.

I think...

#1 - No idea?

#2 - A bag of some sort, like a bag of popcorn

#3 - A tube of some kind, maybe as someone else said.. Sunscreen? BB or CC cream? Moisturizer?

#4 - A necklace display stand, so either the stand itself is the item or it's being used to display the item!

#5 - I agree with whoever said a book on a stand, that is what it looks like to me too!

#6 - It looks like a ball to me. Hopefully I'm wrong, b/c I just got the mini exercise ball in Popsugar and don't really need another..

#7 - Not a clue :/


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Really hoping #6 isn't an exercise ball since psmh is sending one this month. Hoping #5 is a movie. Fairly certain 2 is a healthier snack like popcorn. 3 could be any beauty product (lotion, bb cream, sunblock, self tanner) 4 hopefully is a silver tone necklace (we already received several gold)

I'm really stumped on 6&amp;7

I'm with you, on all points!


----------



## Krystan (Mar 8, 2014)

First time poster here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> been lurking this thread since I signed up for this subscription and I wanted to add that I first heard about this box from Kate Hudson's Fabletics stating that they had "teamed up" so I'm wondering if something in the box is from Fabletics? Just a wishful thought!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First time poster here




been lurking this thread since I signed up for this subscription and I wanted to add that I first heard about this box from Kate Hudson's Fabletics stating that they had "teamed up" so I'm wondering if something in the box is from Fabletics? Just a wishful thought!




I think their collaboration was for the giveaway they had with each other and Nordstrom .

http://fabfitfun.com/kate-hudson-fabletics-giveaway (not a referral link).

Although a Fabletics coupon would be nice!


----------



## Sheydan (Mar 9, 2014)

I think #1 might be the umbrella that they posted about on FB about a month ago? No?


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheydan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think #1 might be the umbrella that they posted about on FB about a month ago? No?

I thought that when they posted about it, but someone said they received an email with a promo code to order one... So it doesn't seem likely that they'd be trying to get you to buy one if it was going to be included in the box?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 9, 2014)

> I thought that when they posted about it, but someone said they received an email with a promo code to order one... So it doesn't seem likely that they'd be trying to get you to buy one if it was going to be included in the box? :icon_roll


 I thought they might send an umbrella all along and I stated that when they posted about it awhile ago. It wouldn't surprise me. They had all those lovely umbrellas posted and there was something in the way the words and e way they posted it at the time. I don't remember hut I'll have to go back and look what I said about it. I can always use a pretty umbrella!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 9, 2014)

> Just saw a post on facebook about spring rain and umbrellas! I wonder if it's a spoiler???


 Rachel S. Posted about umbrellas earlier and wondered???


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 9, 2014)

It might be a fold up kind of umbrella a little different than the very expensive ones ey posted about. Who knows??? We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought they might send an umbrella all along and I stated that when they posted about it awhile ago. It wouldn't surprise me. They had all those lovely umbrellas posted and there was something in the way the words and e way they posted it at the time. I don't remember hut I'll have to go back and look what I said about it. I can always use a pretty umbrella!


I would be happy to get an umbrella! I am due for a new one anyways and I love cute umbrellas for spring.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 10, 2014)

Got charged this morning...yay!  Last time they forgot about me and I got mine shipped 3 weeks later



..hopefully I'll get mine in the first wave of shipping lol.


----------



## sarahinnola (Mar 10, 2014)

> Got charged this morning...yay!Â  Last time they forgot about me and I got mine shipped 3 weeks later :icon_conf ..hopefully I'll get mine in the first wave of shipping lol.


 I talked to them last week on the phone, all the boxes are shopping on the 19th at the same time, which is nice.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 10, 2014)

Are these ever available after they ship? I love that Kai perfume, but I still have some left from PopSugar and I don't use it that much, but I'd love to have another! It seems that this box has gotten better but I'm still not completely sold. Hmmm...


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I talked to them last week on the phone, all the boxes are shopping on the 19th at the same time, which is nice.
That is awesome!  Thanks for the info!  I didn't get mine till towards the end of January so I'll be happy to have mine hopefully by the first week of April!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 10, 2014)

March 19th can't come fast enough!


----------



## sarahinnola (Mar 10, 2014)

> Are these ever available after they ship? I love that Kai perfume, but I still have some left from PopSugar and I don't use it that much, but I'd love to have another! It seems that this box has gotten better but I'm still not completely sold. Hmmm...


Usually they aren't. I loved the winter box so much after I saw a spoiler that I tried to order a second and they were sold out. I wear Kai everyday, and I ordered three boxes, lol. It's extremely rare that a sub box is available once they go out.


----------



## sarahinnola (Mar 10, 2014)

I



> That is awesome!Â  Thanks for the info!Â  I didn't get mine till towards the end of January so I'll be happy to have mine hopefully by the first week of April!


 I belong to a lot of subs, can't remember if this is one of the ones that takes two days to get to Chicago or a week. Does anyone remember? I'm so excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 10, 2014)

> Usually they aren't. I loved the winter box so much after I saw a spoiler that I tried to order a second and they were sold out. I wear Kai everyday, and I ordered three boxes, lol. It's extremely rare that a sub box is available once they go out.


 I know, but between PopSugar Regular, PopSugar Resort, and Nina Garcia I don't need anymore surprises! LOL I wish they'd spread them out a little!


----------



## greer (Mar 10, 2014)

I am trying to order a second box but cannot seem to find where to do this on my account. Do I need to set up another account to order multiple boxes?


----------



## sarahinnola (Mar 10, 2014)

> I know, but between PopSugar Regular, PopSugar Resort, and Nina Garcia I don't need anymore surprises! LOL I wish they'd spread them out a little!


I completely agree, lol. I've ordered all of those except the Nina Garcia. I love Quarterly Co., but I did not like a single thing in Nina Garcia's first box, which is strange for me bc I usually love everything. I've never gotten anything from PS (and I order all their boxes- monthly and all LE's, even the men's LE's for gifts) or FabFitFun that I didn't completely love.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe they're just more to my taste. You could always wait and see if it's still available. Who's knows? Maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## sarahinnola (Mar 10, 2014)

> I am trying to order a second box but cannot seem to find where to do this on my account. Do I need to set up another account to order multiple boxes?


 You need to call the phone number and they can tack an extra box onto your acct. The number is on their website. Hope that helps.


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Mar 11, 2014)

I caved and ordered one! So excited!


----------



## greer (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You need to call the phone number and they can tack an extra box onto your acct. The number is on their website. Hope that helps.
Thanks!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm just thinking, another 8 days until ship everyone and if you ordered the resort box another 11/2 weeks till that comes in! I'm excited about both these boxes! Makes my day!!


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 12, 2014)

I just got an email from FFF with a link if you want to order additional boxes. That's really nice that they are making it more convenient. Also wondering if it means they anticipated way more subscribes than they got? I'm sure they're worried that they'll be stuck with a bunch of leftover boxes.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email from FFF with a link if you want to order additional boxes. That's really nice that they are making it more convenient. Also wondering if it means they anticipated way more subscribes than they got? I'm sure they're worried that they'll be stuck with a bunch of leftover boxes. 
I was sort of thinking the same thing!!!

But then the cynic in me was like, hmmmm....maybe they realize people are double subscribing to themselves for referrals....


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got an email from FFF with a link if you want to order additional boxes. That's really nice that they are making it more convenient. Also wondering if it means they anticipated way more subscribes than they got? I'm sure they're worried that they'll be stuck with a bunch of leftover boxes. 


I got that as well! I'd possibly by a second box if I knew more of what was going ot be in it. As of now the two spoilers aren't enough to get me to buy another..


----------



## sarahinnola (Mar 12, 2014)

So.... I've bought four boxes. Lol. I wear Kai, and the rest is just a bonus. So hopefully the boxes are good, the rest will cover gifts. Really excited about the turbands too. Hopefully I'll get some variety between the boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got that as well! I'd possibly by a second box if I knew more of what was going ot be in it. As of now the two spoilers aren't enough to get me to buy another..
I was thinking the same thing. Even though the two spoilers were nice, I don't need two of them. Historically what they have had in the boxes really don't need a pair for me (unlike popsugar).


----------



## Sheydan (Mar 12, 2014)

So this is my first FFF box and I am SOOO excited. Will they post another spoiler? They only have a week left to do it. C'mon!! I need info. I'm one of those people that will snoop and find my gifts before Christmas. It's not my fault my husband can't hide stuff very well.


----------



## mrskatemarie (Mar 12, 2014)

I cancelled my subscription BEFORE the winter box and I've now been charged for the winter box and the spring box. I really wish I never signed up in the first place, it's so not worth the BS.


----------



## Jodym (Mar 12, 2014)

> I think the snack will be brownie brittle since the fff fb page had something w/brownie brittle on it....





> So.... I've bought four boxes. Lol. I wear Kai, and the rest is just a bonus. So hopefully the boxes are good, the rest will cover gifts. Really excited about the turbands too. Hopefully I'll get some variety between the boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So now I know who to ask if I want to trade my Kai and decide I need something different


----------



## MollieJubert (Mar 12, 2014)

This is killing me. I haven't tried FFF yet but so far the spoilers and even the mystery pictures look amazing. Yes, I am currently amazed by blacked out pictures of things that I could possibly own. I have a problem. I promised myself I could only get one box this month and picked popsugar for the scarf but now I am reading what everybody has to say and am getting closer by the second to ordering. I don't think I can refrain much longer, especially since everyone is raving about Kai I am dying to try it!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MollieJubert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is killing me. I haven't tried FFF yet but so far the spoilers and even the mystery pictures look amazing. Yes, I am currently amazed by blacked out pictures of things that I could possibly own. I have a problem. I promised myself I could only get one box this month and picked popsugar for the scarf but now I am reading what everybody has to say and am getting closer by the second to ordering. I don't think I can refrain much longer, especially since everyone is raving about Kai I am dying to try it!


...I mean there's a chance that it won't arrive until April, so you'll still only be getting popsugar THIS month


----------



## MollieJubert (Mar 12, 2014)

That's a great point. I'm sold. I HAVE to have it. And then I can be cut off.


----------



## sarahinnola (Mar 12, 2014)

> So now I know who to ask if I want to trade my Kai and decide I need something different


 I'm kind of embarrassed by my brash consumerism, but no joke Kai's expensive. I always need lots of gifts for friends, so hopefully the rest of the box will be great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *I've never ordered more than two of a specific box before, completely not the norm for me.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MollieJubert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is killing me. I haven't tried FFF yet but so far the spoilers and even the mystery pictures look amazing. Yes, I am currently amazed by blacked out pictures of things that I could possibly own. I have a problem. I promised myself I could only get one box this month and picked popsugar for the scarf but now I am reading what everybody has to say and am getting closer by the second to ordering. I don't think I can refrain much longer, especially since everyone is raving about Kai I am dying to try it!

Okay, its like I could have written this post!  I resisted and resisted because I already got popsugar because of the scarf.  And now with all the raving about the Kai gardenia, I've caved.  I LOVE gardenia, though Kai is unfamiliar to me...

So yeah.  Just signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ahhh I can't decide whether to order one for my sister's birthday!! I think she'd like the headband, but perfume is so subjective! I wish I knew whatelse is in it.... I can't decide... as a poor, broke grad student, I'd prefer this because I like stuff.... but maybe she'd prefer the cash!!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Okay, its like I could have written this post!Â  I resisted and resisted because I already got popsugar because of the scarf.Â  And now with all the raving about the Kai gardenia, I've caved.Â  I LOVE gardenia, though Kai is unfamiliar to me...

Â 

So yeah.Â  Just signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm in the same situation except in reverse! I decided to try FFF a about a month ago and signed up. I had previously cancelled my Popsugar sub... Then this month I saw the Popsugar spoilers and could not resist! I tried so hard, but ended up resubbing for Popsugar with the $10 off code. Hi my name is Rachel, and I'm an addict.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 13, 2014)

Did you ladies get the email about spring rings? I can't help but wonder after every email I get if it's a secret spoiler! I don't wear any rings other than my wedding set and another one my husband bought me on our anniversary... But I'm interested in trying something new!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 13, 2014)

I think every email, Instagram pic or Facebook upload is a hidden message! These subscriptions have me wrapped around their fingers!


----------



## Krystan (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did you ladies get the email about spring rings? I can't help but wonder after every email I get if it's a secret spoiler! I don't wear any rings other than my wedding set and another one my husband bought me on our anniversary... But I'm interested in trying something new!
Yes ! But I really don't think there's a ring. Do you think there will be another spoiler, secret or otherwise?! It's getting so close the ship date!


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 13, 2014)

Sorry ladies, someone asked the same question on their Facebook page and they said they wouldn't be releasing anymore spoilers. Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry ladies, someone asked the same question on their Facebook page and they said they wouldn't be releasing anymore spoilers. Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Boooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, the surprise is half the fun anyway!


----------



## honeybee7 (Mar 13, 2014)

I can't wait to see what those shadowy figures are! So suspenseful!!the Kai did me in and I ordered another box,I couldn't help it.i love that perfume.not too much longer!


----------



## smartinoff (Mar 16, 2014)

So about $130 in value is tied up in just the headband, skinagain and perfume oil? I feel like the other stuff has to be kind of meh for the $175 they keep saying it's worth. I wish they would have kept one of the big value items a secret.


----------



## kierstencliff (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So about $130 in value is tied up in just the headband, skinagain and perfume oil? I feel like the other stuff has to be kind of meh for the $175 they keep saying it's worth. I wish they would have kept one of the big value items a secret. 
I don't think that skinagain was ever actually verfied? I thought that was just someone saying maybe its one of those blacked out products...


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 16, 2014)

They start to ship this week.  I am so excited.  I am thinking I should go spoiler free but, I have no willpower.


----------



## JustJules (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote:  Did you ladies get the email about spring rings? I can't help but wonder after every email I get if it's a secret spoiler! I don't wear any rings other than my wedding set and another one my husband bought me on our anniversary... But I'm interested in trying something new!
I saw the rings on the FFF page and wondered the same. I love rings but the sizing may be an issue for everyone. This is my first box! Cant wait! I just joined Ipsy and received the March bag, signed up for Popsugar and they said I would be getting the March box soon. I think this may become an addiction issue. lol


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JustJules* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw the rings on the FFF page and wondered the same. I love rings but the sizing may be an issue for everyone. This is my first box! Cant wait! I just joined Ipsy and received the March bag, signed up for Popsugar and they said I would be getting the March box soon. I think this may become an addiction issue. lol

That's a good point, I was looking back over my profile and there is a question regarding clothing and shoe size but no ring size. Unless it's an adjustable ring, there probably isn't one. That's ok though I'm about 75% convinced there is a necklace based on the blacked out spoiler photo and I would get much more wear out of a necklace!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So about $130 in value is tied up in just the headband, skinagain and perfume oil? I feel like the other stuff has to be kind of meh for the $175 they keep saying it's worth. I wish they would have kept one of the big value items a secret.

The only two spoilers confirmed are the turband and the Kai perfume oil, which I think add up to about $80-$90 depending on which turband we get. That still leaves $85-$95 for other products! There might be one more big ticket not revealed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm getting anxious!!


----------



## JaxCarey (Mar 17, 2014)

I think number 4 could also be sunglasses on a head display... just in time for sunny weather


----------



## itsMac (Mar 17, 2014)

Oooh I like the way you think @jaxcarey!!


----------



## JustJules (Mar 17, 2014)

I wouldnt mind the four leaf clover necklace I just saw in the FFF email. Sunglasses is a good guess too. I cant wait! Two more days until they get mailed out.


----------



## kierstencliff (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaxCarey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think number 4 could also be sunglasses on a head display... just in time for sunny weather 
I want sunglasses so much! I've been waiting to buy them in hopes that I get them in this box or the popsugar one!


----------



## lyndeestar (Mar 18, 2014)

This is my first box. Can anyone tell me where it ships from? I am hoping Cali since I live in Vegas.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lyndeestar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my first box. Can anyone tell me where it ships from? I am hoping Cali since I live in Vegas.


Sorry, I answered yes but I was getting my boxes mixed up! I'm not actually sure where this one ships from?? :/


----------



## lipstick18 (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine shipped from Ontario, CA for last quarter's box via UPS. Though not sure if they have two locations to ship from like other subs do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## robyn0409 (Mar 18, 2014)

New here....this is my first fff...super excited. bought for the kai so the rest is bonus!

My thoughts:

1-bookmark (meh)

2-snack

3-skinagain or sunscreen

4-sunglasses or necklace

5-book-maybe cameron diaz's new book on health and wellness OR those ciate flower manicure kits

6-no idea

7-some sort of exercise equipment-jump rope (not excited about this)


----------



## Krystan (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *robyn0409* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New here....this is my first fff...super excited. bought for the kai so the rest is bonus!

My thoughts:

1-bookmark (meh)

2-snack

3-skinagain or sunscreen

4-sunglasses or necklace

5-book-maybe cameron diaz's new book on health and wellness OR those ciate flower manicure kits

6-no idea

7-some sort of exercise equipment-jump rope (not excited about this)
I LOVE Cameron Diaz so I would be stoked about that one!!
In fact, I may buy it anyways! Thanks


----------



## ydlr20 (Mar 18, 2014)

They posted another picture with a different set up on FB. That round thing is looking more and more like an exercise ball.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 18, 2014)

Seems like it'd have to be a small exercise ball. Either way, I don't need another!! I wonder if the one in the middle is possibly St Tropez tanning mousse with a mitt? I would LOVE to get Cameron's book!! I hope that's in there. =)


----------



## shaste81 (Mar 18, 2014)

Those product shapes are hard to guess. Since this is a spring box I'm going to guess: Sunless tanner or sugar scrub Artisan marshmallows or macaroons Powder face bronzer or highlighter A candle holder (the round item possibly turned on its side) Eco friendly cleaner (for spring cleaning) or floral scented room spray Yoga card deck


----------



## camel11 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Seems like it'd have to be a small exercise ball. Either way, I don't need another!! I wonder if the one in the middle is possibly St Tropez tanning mousse with a mitt? I would LOVE to get Cameron's book!! I hope that's in there. =)


Hmm I think you're on the ball with the mousse/mitt theory! http://www.qvc.com/St.-Tropez-Self-Tan-Bronzing-Mousse-and-ApplicationMitt.product.A94289.html


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 18, 2014)

I love St Tropez mousse &amp; the Mitt- IMO it's the best self tanner on the market!! I still haven't caved yet- but if this self tanner is in there- I'm in!! Someone get their box already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rory (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shaste81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Those product shapes are hard to guess. Since this is a spring box I'm going to guess:

Sunless tanner or sugar scrub
Artisan marshmallows or macaroons
Powder face bronzer or highlighter
A candle holder (the round item possibly turned on its side)
Eco friendly cleaner (for spring cleaning) or floral scented room spray
Yoga card deck
I would be over the moon happy if your guesses are correct and this is what we receive.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 18, 2014)

> I love St Tropez mousse &amp; the Mitt- IMO it's the best self tanner on the market!! I still haven't caved yet- but if this self tanner is in there- I'm in!! Someone get their box already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Completely agree!!


----------



## EevieK (Mar 19, 2014)

If it is tanner, on the trade list it goes. I'm pale as a ghost (gotta love being from Ireland) and look RIDICULOUS when I spray tan, haha. I wish I looked nicer bronzed, I hate blinding people with my pale legs!

Seriously. While I was wearing shorts last year, some guy from my school came up to me and told me my legs were blinding him, hahaha.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 19, 2014)

I really hope it's not a self-tanner, but it does look like a good match.  As a medium toned African American I don't need to tan. When we got the spray tanner last summer than I really felt it took a little from value from the box for me (even though it was still well worth the $).  I did LOVE the Evian spray, still use it and would get another.


----------



## fisher176 (Mar 19, 2014)

Am I the only one hoping for sunglasses???


----------



## shaste81 (Mar 19, 2014)

I would love sunglasses too!


----------



## greer (Mar 19, 2014)

Didn't they send sunglasses last year? And didn't people say they were super small (like for a child)?


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Didn't they send sunglasses last year? And didn't people say they were super small (like for a child)
I was thinking the same thing.  They sent them out last year and I remember reading online that people were disappointed in the glasses.  I believe their customer service worked to fix that problem.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 19, 2014)

Aren't they supposed to ship today? 
I've been super-stalking my email


----------



## Jodym (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyone receive theirs yet?


----------



## nicolispicoli (Mar 19, 2014)

Just got mine! Trying to put the picture up here, but it won't go on my phone and its taking forever to arrive in my work inbox. I did post it on instagram though. it has: Kai Perfume Oil $48 Cover FX SPF 30 protection primer $38 Merrithew Mini Stability Ball and DVD $28.94 Dermasuri Deep exfoliating Mitt $19.99 Cult Gaia Turband $48 Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo $25 Level Naturals Shower Bombs $7.99 The Better Chip Spinach and Kale $1.99


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolispicoli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got mine! Trying to put the picture up here, but it won't go on my phone and its taking forever to arrive in my work inbox. I did post it on instagram though.

it has:

Kai Perfume Oil $48
Cover FX SPF 30 protection primer $38
Merrithew Mini Stability Ball and DVD $28.94
Dermasuri Deep exfoliating Mitt $19.99
Cult Gaia Turband $48
Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo $25
Level Naturals Shower Bombs $7.99
The Better Chip Spinach and Kale $1.99
YAY!!!!!! Wow how is it possible that you got it so fast? Didn't they just ship today? I LOVE this box! The only thing I'm not super excited about is the dry shampoo (I have more dry shampoo than I can ever use in a lifetime thanks to my other sub boxes) and the ball (since we just got one in Popsugar). But this is a great box!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY!!!!!! Wow how is it possible that you got it so fast? Didn't they just ship today? I LOVE this box! The only thing I'm not super excited about is the dry shampoo (I have more dry shampoo than I can ever use in a lifetime thanks to my other sub boxes) and the ball (since we just got one in Popsugar). But this is a great box!
I know!! I was literally just reading these posts and my mailroom let me know I had a package. Also, that dry shampoo is garbage! I've used it before, it smells like pinesol, the Suave brand works best.

The ball would have been good if I hadn't done popsugar...


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow, I cannot believe you got your FFF box already.  

And I can't believe they sent dry shampoo.  Dry shampoo seems to be in many subscriptions out there.  I keep trying it but, don't know why someone would use it.  I have not liked the smell of any one I have tried.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolispicoli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Just got mine! Trying to put the picture up here, but it won't go on my phone and its taking forever to arrive in my work inbox. I did post it on instagram though.

it has:

Kai Perfume Oil $48
Cover FX SPF 30 protection primer $38
Merrithew Mini Stability Ball and DVD $28.94
Dermasuri Deep exfoliating Mitt $19.99
Cult Gaia Turband $48
Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo $25
Level Naturals Shower Bombs $7.99
The Better Chip Spinach and Kale $1.99

Can you post a close up of your turband?  I am curious what the prints will be in the boxes.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolispicoli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Just got mine! Trying to put the picture up here, but it won't go on my phone and its taking forever to arrive in my work inbox. I did post it on instagram though.

it has:

Kai Perfume Oil $48
Cover FX SPF 30 protection primer $38
Merrithew Mini Stability Ball and DVD $28.94
Dermasuri Deep exfoliating Mitt $19.99
Cult Gaia Turband $48
Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo $25
Level Naturals Shower Bombs $7.99
The Better Chip Spinach and Kale $1.99

I like the pattern of your turband!!! I hope I get a cute one, because there are a few that are *ugly* in my opinion. 
I like the idea of a primer with SPF 30!


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 19, 2014)

Not quite as exciting as I'd hoped.... I'll wait til get mine to really know. But I'm really over getting exercise balls and shampoos... =/


----------



## carabeth87 (Mar 19, 2014)

It is a little underwhelming for my first box. But I will use everything! Still cant wait to get it!


----------



## greer (Mar 19, 2014)

I bought two boxes solely for the headbands. Figured I buy an extra one at the price of the box anyway. Looks like the rest will be up for trade. Not interested in dry shampoo in the least and just got the Popsugard exercise ball. What do you do with primer? I wear no makeup!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Can you post a close up of your turband?  I am curious what the prints will be in the boxes.
Here it is, I love it! It's definitely one I would have picked for myself. i also thought the watermelon was really cute...


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolispicoli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here it is, I love it! It's definitely one I would have picked for myself. i also thought the watermelon was really cute...


Thanks for posting the picture.  I like the turban you received.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 19, 2014)

> I know!! I was literally just reading these postsÂ and my mailroom let me knowÂ I had a package. Also, that dry shampoo is garbage! I've used it before, it smells like pinesol, the Suave brand works best. The ball would have been good if I hadn't done popsugar...


 OMG the suave is my FAVORITE! Dry shampoo that smells like a gorgeous grapefruit for under $3?! Yes, I will buy the entire shelf, thank you very much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought two boxes solely for the headbands. Figured I buy an extra one at the price of the box anyway. Looks like the rest will be up for trade. Not interested in dry shampoo in the least and just got the Popsugard exercise ball. What do you do with primer? I wear no makeup!
I don't wear makeup on a daily basis.  But, I do wear sunscreen.  I like the idea of this primer because it has SPF30 and the brand is free of parabens, sulfates, and phthalates.  So I probably use it without using makeup.


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 19, 2014)

Kind of glad I didn't get this box now.  Super underwhelming, I hope everyone else likes it though!


----------



## greer (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't wear makeup on a daily basis.  But, I do wear sunscreen.  I like the idea of this primer because it has SPF30 and the brand is free of parabens, sulfates, and phthalates.  So I probably use it without using makeup.
Thanks! So is the primer just like a moisturizer?


----------



## phanne (Mar 19, 2014)

Maybe because I'm new to the whole subscription thing, but I absolutely love everything in this box, minus the PS ball.


----------



## phanne (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought two boxes solely for the headbands. Figured I buy an extra one at the price of the box anyway. Looks like the rest will be up for trade. Not interested in dry shampoo in the least and just got the Popsugard exercise ball. What do you do with primer? I wear no makeup!
I rarely wear makeup but when I do, I put my primer over my moisturizer and then makeup, when I do. It makes your makeup stay longer. I wear primer everyday because it seems to mattify my face all day since my face has a tendency to shine after a few hours.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! So is the primer just like a moisturizer?
I am not the person to ask about primers.  But, this one says it moisturizes.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks to be a good value, just not my style, glad I saved my money. Hope everyone enjoys it!


----------



## greer (Mar 19, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks so much for this info.

Actually, reading up on the stuff in this box, this is fun! The shower things seem AWESOME! The purpose of the boxes for me is to get me acting like an adult with my skin and what not and the new stuff has been a blast to try. Aside from the exercise ball and dry shampoo this is a huge win for me! And now I can add primer to an almost beauty regime! (Thanks to Popsugar I've been using the serum they sent last month).


----------



## camel11 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ohh! I really like this!! I've been DYING for a shower bomb!! I can't use the primer (my skin hates HA, even though I'm the only one on earth with this issue, which is too bad since it's silicone free and seems lovely!), but I'm really excited about the Dry Shampoo and Exfoliating Mitt! I didn't blow up the PS exercise ball, which is awesome because I prefer this one and the DVD! Such a well-curated box... seems to really fit the FFF idea!!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm happy to see all this stuff!  Even the kale chips which my husband will snatch immediately and eat. 

My popsugar ball popped within one lean (and I only weigh 120!) so hopefully this one is more sturdy.

SUPER excited about the mitt and shower bombs! So fun!

And of course the main reason I bought the box, the Kai makes up for anything I end up not being completely thrilled with.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Oooh I didn't see the ball came with a DVD! Now I might want to order! LOL The primer, Kai, and DVD are enough to justify the price for me.


----------



## Bauer1930 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm so excited!!!! Can't wait to receive my box. It's my first one. How long do they normally take to receive? I will either trade/sell the ball and the dry shampoo but soooo excited to try everything else. Eek!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ha! I just subscribed. Give me ALL THE THINGS!


----------



## sarahinnola (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm so excited about this box! I love everything in it! I already use that dry shampoo almost daily, it's amazing. And I love how they add bath and body products that are more of a luxury. Such as the shower bombs and exfoliating mitt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kind of glad I didn't get this box now.  Super underwhelming, I hope everyone else likes it though!

While I am not super underwhelmed by this box I am glad I did not bite the bullet and purchase this box. I would have only really been in it for the Kai. I think it's a nice box and I would have been happy with it but as someone else stated... just got an exercise ball in the PSMH box. I love dry shampoo but am not a huge fan of that particular brand. It just didn't work for me.

Anyhow, I hope everyone who got a box enjoys it!


----------



## dayzeek (Mar 19, 2014)

I actually think I liked the Winter Box more but whatever! I still really like everything (including the exercise ball even though we did just get the PSMH one). I was trying for no spoilers and failed fast! Guess I'll have to be stronger with my Nina Garcia box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JustJules (Mar 19, 2014)

My first box and pretty excited. Thanks for the peeks to the contents. I am digging the reviews on the exfoliating mitt. A little bummed that they are including a ball like popsugar but oh well...at least this one has a dvd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Super pumped about Kai for sure and verdict is out on the turband until I try it. I always have trouble keeping headband types in place. Maybe I have an odd shaped skull. LOL


----------



## camel11 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm going to be SO SAD when this isn't waiting for me at home after work!! I hate when I don't get tracking, I feel so out of control...


----------



## sarahinnola (Mar 19, 2014)

> Wow, I cannot believe you got your FFF box already. Â  And I can't believe they sent dry shampoo. Â Dry shampoo seems to be in many subscriptions out there. Â I keep trying it but, don't know why someone would use it. Â I have not liked the smell of any one I have tried.


I wash my hair every morning, and I have big, thick, dark, curly hair that's very long and layered. I use it in the evenings before I go out at the roots. I actually use this specific one, too. It gives my roots volume and just a touch of texture, plus it smells really good. They make a texturizing spray that I use as well, but I find the dry shampoo gives me less texture, and more lift.


----------



## JustJules (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote:  

Just got mine! Trying to put the picture up here, but it won't go on my phone and its taking forever to arrive in my work inbox. I did post it on instagram though.it has:Kai Perfume Oil $48Cover FX SPF 30 protection primer $38Merrithew Mini Stability Ball and DVD $28.94Dermasuri Deep exfoliating Mitt $19.99Cult Gaia Turband $48Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo $25Level Naturals Shower Bombs $7.99The Better Chip Spinach and Kale $1.99
Thanks for sharing the pic. I pretty much love it and it's my first box from FFF. Actually my first box period other than the Ipsy bag this month. (that was my first sub actually) I'm maybe a tad underwhelmed. I guess I was hoping for maybe a necklace or sunglasses so dry shampoo is kind of a bummer and so is another primer. Overall its looks like I will love it though.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Mar 19, 2014)

I am super surprised it arrived as quickly as it did, especially since they said they weren't shipping until today. Mine shipped from Los Angeles (I live in Sacramento), but it was also shipped USPS, so it could have been sent yesterday I suppose. I tracked it on USPS and it didn't even receive the tracking info until 3:38am and arrived here in sac by 11:00 today.

For me, it was a win. I've been way more disappointed by a lot of the popsugar boxes I've received than this. My favs are the turband, primer, mitt and the kai, those things make it worth it for me. It blows my mind that the blandi dry shampoo was valued at $25, I got my barely used one at Big Lots for $5 and couldn't have been more disappointed in it. I can imagine a thousand other things under $25 that I would have rather had, but hey, I won't be that picky! LOL.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JustJules* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for sharing the pic. I pretty much love it and it's my first box from FFF. Actually my first box period other than the Ipsy bag this month. (that was my first sub actually) I'm maybe a tad underwhelmed. I guess I was hoping for maybe a necklace or sunglasses so dry shampoo is kind of a bummer and so is another primer. Overall its looks like I will love it though.
I completely hear you! $45 is a good chunk for most of us, I don't normally subscribe to anything but Ipsy, but I went on a roll ordering one off's last month! I would have loooooved a pair of sunglasses or jewelry over a couple of the items in the box.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wash my hair every morning, and I have big, thick, dark, curly hair that's very long and layered. I use it in the evenings before I go out at the roots. I actually use this specific one, too. It gives my roots volume and just a touch of texture, plus it smells really good. They make a texturizing spray that I use as well, but I find the dry shampoo gives me less texture, and more lift.
Thanks for the positive feedback.  Now I am excited to try it.


----------



## wonderings (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the spoilers!  Didn't think I'd be back after the less-than-impressive first box back in the day, but I caved.  






Excluding the chips, it's 7 solid items - dividing that by the $45 purchase price, that's less than $6.50 each and I'd certainly pay that much or more for the Kai, primer, mitt, etc.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Mar 19, 2014)

I am so excited!  This has two of my favorite must have products:  the Kai perfume oil and the Level Shower Bombs.  My little guy absconded with my Popsugar Stability ball, so apparently I need more of those.  I am totally tempted to buy another box!  ... or maybe I just stalk the trade threads and try to get more of what I love as I know that everyone won't be excited by my favorites.


----------



## kierstencliff (Mar 19, 2014)

Well so much for going spoiler free. Lol. I'm excited though no sunglasses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Mar 19, 2014)

So, now having seen the contents of the box... What the heck is #4?


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 19, 2014)

#4 looks like the exfoliating mit on some kind of stand. I thought for sure it'd be a necklace!


----------



## camel11 (Mar 19, 2014)

I've always thought it looked like Guiliana Rancic's head.... Maybe that's just a bust as it's her box??


----------



## Carcolery (Mar 19, 2014)

This is my first FFF box. Do they send out shipping notices? When I click on the view shipment tracking there is nothing there...


----------



## itsMac (Mar 19, 2014)

They do send shipping notification, but the winter box (my first) showed up before tracking was sent!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm working allllllll day today (6:30am-7pm) and haven't received a shipping notification or anything so idk if my box has arrived yet or not? I'm shocked that anyone has gotten theirs already to be honest! I thought shipping just started today??? Based on the spoiler I am in between happy and bummed about this box. I'm pretty disappointed there was no jewelry or sunglasses, two things I was really wishing for... But I still think it's a decent box! It's my first, so I was hoping to be a little more wow'd by it but I'm happy that at least with this exercise ball we also get a DVD, and I've actually been trying to swap for a face primer and a dry shampoo (so I didn't have to spend more money) for weeks now... So I'm pretty pumped about both of those! I don't know if I can pull off the turband but I'm looking forward to trying it. Can't wait to smell the Kai and try the shower bombs too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## robyn0409 (Mar 19, 2014)

Kind of disappointed but whatever. Might keep my turband now. Definitely going to trade the dry shampoo and video and ball. I wanted a book, sunglasses or jewelry.


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 19, 2014)

From the other photos up on Instagram, it looks like there is variation in the headbands. I've found 4 different photos and all are different patterns. Now I'm nervous! What if I don't like mine? Ahhh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bauer1930 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ooh! I want to see. I don't have an Instagram account. How do I find the pics of the turbands? I really want the black with cherries.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bauer1930 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ooh! I want to see. I don't have an Instagram account. How do I find the pics of the turbands? I really want the black with cherries.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bauer1930* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ooh! I want to see. I don't have an Instagram account. How do I find the pics of the turbands? I really want the black with cherries.





Hmmm.. Instagram is weird... they only let me search by hashtag on my phone. I'll see if I can send the photos to myself and post them here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 19, 2014)

Glad I didn't give in to temptation with this box seeing as how I just got an exercise ball from PSMH and I wasn't a huge fan of either spoiler. But I really hope that people who did get the box love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully the next box will be even more amazing.


----------



## Bauer1930 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Hmmm.. Instagram is weird... they only let me search by hashtag on my phone. I'll see if I can send the photos to myself and post them here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! :heart:


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 19, 2014)

Here are the variations I see so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Here are the variations I see so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Blue polka dot and cherries! I think I'm in love. Thanks for posting.


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Blue polka dot and cherries! I think I'm in love. Thanks for posting.
Sure! Sorry for the weird-looking screenshot view  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## patentlyvee (Mar 19, 2014)

I love the look of this box! I love polka dots, so I'm hoping for the blue polka dot headband...


----------



## skyflower (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm even more excited for this box after seeing the spoilers!  I love that we are getting an SPF primer (even though i rarely wear makeup) and that it turned out to not be sunless tanner.  Waiting will be super hard now!  i was thinking about going spoiler free, i should have known there was a spoiler when i saw all the comments.  my bad!


----------



## had706 (Mar 19, 2014)

I think I am excited for everything but the Turband.  Not complaining as I saw the spoiler before I ordered this box and it is cute (just not my style).  My dog actually go ahold of my Popsugar excercise ball and tore it up so I'm excited to get another one.  Just have to hide it from the dog this time!


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 19, 2014)

Hoping I get the polka dot turband or something on the plain side. Loving the dry shampoo. I wash my hair maybe 3/7 days and use dry shampoo between washes so I go through it fast. I have more exercise dvds and balls than I can ever use, but maybe I'll send them to my mom as incentive to get healthier. Can't wait to smell this perfume. Really hope it doesn't give me a headache as most florals do.


----------



## kierstencliff (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm loving that floral Turband! Really pulling for that one. Might have to trade for it if i get another one.


----------



## Rory (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm so glad there is no self-tanner! I am super excited about the shower bombs because I have been wanting to try these ones forever and I have almost bought them several times. I was hoping there would be a more exciting snack (something that's very new to the market that I haven't seen.) Overall, I like this box.


----------



## Bauer1930 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Here are the variations I see so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh! I see a black with cherries turband! Thank you for posting those screen shots. &lt;3 Can't believe so many ladies are already receiving their boxes. I don't even have a tracking number.


----------



## carabeth87 (Mar 19, 2014)

Loving polka dot headband! I will be sad if I get cherries! Lol


----------



## Krystan (Mar 19, 2014)

If you get the cherries and I get polka dots we can trade, deal?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 19, 2014)

Just got my box. I got the black polka dot with cherries, I was really hoping for the floral one. It came with a 20% coupon so maybe I will order the floral.

I am not sure how I feel about this box. I don't know what to do about the Turband because the print isn't my favorite and I don't wear much black. As far as the rest...

I will use:

Spinach &amp; Kale Chips

Stability Ball &amp; DVD (though I did just get a ball from PopSugar)

Exfoliating Mitt

Shower Bombs

Won't Use:

Kai Perfume Oil

SPF Primer (I only use mineral sunscreen)

Dry Shampoo

Maybe I will ebay the stuff I won't use and buy myself the floral turband.


----------



## greer (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh I would love the polka dot or cherry ... So I Love Lucy!!!! As an aside, I still haven't received a shipping notice. Is this typical? This is my first FFF box.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh I would love the polka dot or cherry ... So I Love Lucy!!!!

As an aside, I still haven't received a shipping notice. Is this typical? This is my first FFF box.
I never received a shipping notice, my box just showed up today.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 19, 2014)

Just tried the cultgaia code and it isn't working


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 19, 2014)

First thoughts...

Kai Perfume Oil $48 - not sure that I will like this but am ok with ebaying it to recoup some of the cost of this box
Cover FX SPF 30 protection primer $38 - I don't really find primer does much for me, but I'll try this before trading etc
Merrithew Mini Stability Ball and DVD $28.94 - glad this one came with a video.  My son (6) and I are going to do this together now that we have the ps ball and this one!
Dermasuri Deep exfoliating Mitt $19.99 - will definitely get used all summer long
Cult Gaia Turband $48 - REALLY hoping for the floral or polka dots one.  I never get the one I want.  Will there a FFF trade thread??
Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo $25 - again, does nothing for my hair.  Will ebay or trade
Level Naturals Shower Bombs $7.99 - I like these.  I usually use essential oils in the shower
The Better Chip Spinach and Kale $1.99 - my bf is a kale addict...we will enjoy these!


----------



## shaste81 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Loving polka dot headband! I will be sad if I get cherries! Lol


 I feel the same way. I hope I don't get the one with cherries.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 19, 2014)

Got a shipment notification -- Scheduled to arrive Monday! 

I loovveee when my packages arrive Friday/Monday.  Although it doesn't matter, I work at home those days, and I prefer my husband NOT know how many of these things I bought this month....


----------



## greer (Mar 19, 2014)

So I ordered two boxes but only got one shipping notification, is this this normal? The tracking only says one parcel.


----------



## RandeeJ9 (Mar 19, 2014)

This is my first box so I couldn't resist the spoilers. It's a bit underwhelming, but being that I got $10 off, I'd say I definitely got my money's worth. I'm actually fairly pleased with everything in the box EXCEPT the dry shampoo and primer. I have too much of both as I keep getting them in subscription boxes..though I can't say they won't be used, they will, just would have liked something I don't already have or am out of. Oh well. I'm excited to try the shower bombs, look very interesting, and I don't get popsugar so I'm thrilled about the exercise ball and DVD. Not so sure about the Kai, but I'll have to smell it to be sure. I REALLY hope I get that cherries pattern on the turbaband, SOOO cute!! I'd be willing to trade if someone gets the cherries and I don't... just saying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  According to shipping, my box arrives on Tuesday, even  knowing what's in it, I'm beyond thrilled! I just love subscription services


----------



## fisher176 (Mar 19, 2014)

If I get the cherries, I'm totally willing to trade!  Its not really my style.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 19, 2014)

If anyone wants to sell their box (or trade) or parts of their box, send me a PM.

I'm most interested in the Turband, shower bombs, dry shampoo and exfoliating mitts.


----------



## EevieK (Mar 20, 2014)

I got my shipping notice right now and my box arrived earlier this afternoon, so I wouldn't worry if you haven't gotten an email yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thoughts after looking at my box:

Kai perfume: I like the smell of this one. It smells really..."clean," if that makes sense? I feel like I already have a perfume that smells like this, so I might have to sniff around before I decide to keep/trade/sell this

FX Primer: I have a sample of this from Sephora somewhere. I'll use that one up to see if I like it before I keep this one. I usually use a BB/CC cream as a primer, but we will see how this one goes.

Stablility Ball: My PS ball arrived without a plug, so I haven't been able to use it. I blew this one up and am excited to use it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOVE that it came with a DVD, as I'm usually a hike/jog person. Workout routines are new to me, lol.

Dry Shampoo: I try to not wash my hair too frequently (maybe 2/3X a week) because I color it pretty often. I love getting dry shampoo, but after hearing the mix reviews about this particular brand on here, I might snoop around before using it.

Exfoiliating mitt: I really wish there were two! I'm big on exfoiliating, so this will be generously used, haha. 

Shower bombs: As an ex-LUSH employee, I'm a sucker for anything like this. The menthol smells soooo good and soothing! Can't wait to try these.

Kale chips: I like sea salt, so that's a plus, but no way would I pay $2 for these. I wish the bag were a little bigger, but I'm greedy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cult Gaia turband: LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. I'm obsessed with the pinup lifestyle, and although I own a ton of turbands/scarves, none have a wife in them like this one. It's so easiy to style with! 

That being said, I did get the black polka dotted Cherry one, and I realllly want the blue/navy polka dot turband! Is there a trade thread somewhere?


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 20, 2014)

Mine is set to arrive on Monday!!!
That being said, I'm actually pretty impressed with the contents of this box.  Anything I don't keep will likely be re-gifted (like that pesky mini stability ball that is essentially the same one I got in my PSMH box).  Loving the blue and red with polka-dot and the floral turbands, not the biggest fan of the cherries (not really my style). 

Also, saw an instagram with the teal polka-dot one, so cute!!


----------



## greendrinkin (Mar 20, 2014)

> Got a shipment notification -- Scheduled to arrive Monday!Â  I loovveee when my packages arrive Friday/Monday. Â Although it doesn't matter, I work at home those days, and I prefer my husband NOT know how many of these things I bought this month....Â


 omg you should see what i go through to sneak my packages in the house lol. The oh i won a giveaway is getting old and he knows im not that lucky lol! This is a new sub for me and i already have five dif subs so hes gonna kill me l


----------



## greendrinkin (Mar 20, 2014)

I have to say this is my first box from FFF and oh how I wish I knew about this sub six months ago because I absolutley loved the last two boxes! As for this one unfortunately the only thing of this entire box i like or will use is the dry shampoo and I can only hope i will fall in love with the scent of the perfume if not it and everything else will either be uo on ebay or in a trade list! I am not too upset though because my experience with these subs is you cant win them all and I wontt always be happy but from what I have seen of past boxes i will hold on a lil longer and see what the summer box has in store for me! I was really hoping for a new pair of sunglasses and I would have been super excited to try the st,tropez tanning but what can you do. Heres hoping summer box will be more suited for me


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 20, 2014)

I came across this article on dry shampoo.

http://www.goodhousekeeping.com/beauty/hair/how-to-use-dry-shampoo?src=spr_FBPAGE&amp;spr_id=1443_49628637

Now there are more reasons to keep trying dry shampoo.

My shipping notice came.  Expected delivery is Monday 03/24.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Loving polka dot headband! I will be sad if I get cherries! Lol


I don't want cherries either! Hoping for the floral one mostly, but I'll be happy with polka dots too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I came across this article on dry shampoo.

http://www.goodhousekeeping.com/beauty/hair/how-to-use-dry-shampoo?src=spr_FBPAGE&amp;spr_id=1443_49628637

Now there are more reasons to keep trying dry shampoo.

My shipping notice came.  Expected delivery is Monday 03/24.  
I have bangs and dry shampoo saves my life on a regular basis!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 20, 2014)

> Got a shipment notification -- Scheduled to arrive Monday!Â  I loovveee when my packages arrive Friday/Monday. Â Although it doesn't matter, I work at home those days, and I prefer my husband NOT know how many of these things I bought this month....Â





> omg you should see what i go through to sneak my packages in the house lol. The oh i won a giveaway is getting old and he knows im not that lucky lol! This is a new sub for me and i already have five dif subs so hes gonna kill me l


 Haha! I'm so glad it's not just me that sneaks all these subs past her hubby. I'm also happy for a Monday delivery cause I get off early and can get everything unpacked and put away before hubs gets home!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Alright...I want my box now lol.

I am so excited for this box specially for those bath bombs &amp; exfoliating mitt!! 

I don't really ever use dry shampoo because my hair is oily but my scalp is dry??

Anyone else have that issue or know of any good shampoos/conditioner?


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alright...I want my box now lol.

I am so excited for this box specially for those bath bombs &amp; exfoliating mitt!! 

I don't really ever use dry shampoo because my hair is oily but my scalp is dry??

Anyone else have that issue or know of any good shampoos/conditioner?
I had the same issue for a long time and had to stop using conditioner to correct the oily hair.. But I dealt with a dry scalp for my entire life (trying a million different "remedies" over the years) until a few weeks ago I finally went and got medicated shampoo from the dermatologist. I use it only on my scalp, and then shampoo the ends of my hair with a good shampoo... Sometimes I also condition the ends if it's looking dry and in need of it. Since I started this routine I've had a pretty good balance now between my hair and scalp! Edit: But I also live by dry shampoo for my bangs b/c they get really oily from my forehead.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 20, 2014)

My shipping notification says Saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carabeth87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mine says I should get saturday now! If I get the cherries I will be sad. Lol I am willing to trade!


----------



## phanne (Mar 20, 2014)

My estimated delivery is Monday. It has not changed in the past 20 minutes. Drat. I will try to wait an hour before checking again.


----------



## greer (Mar 20, 2014)

Ugh. My shipping notification changed from Monday to Saturday. And hubby doesn't know about this box and will be home on Saturday â€¦. NNOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 20, 2014)

They use SmartPost according to the tracking info. So my box is already in my city, when it was shipped yesterday. PopSugar also uses SmartPost and it always takes a minimum of 1 week (usually more) to get to my city. How is this possible?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carabeth87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Pretty sure they shipped sooner than what they said.


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 20, 2014)

No one wants the cherries turband!? I would kill for oneeeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greer (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No one wants the cherries turband!? I would kill for oneeeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm HOPING I don't get the floral and get the cherry or polka dot. LOVE those!!!!

My box is actually being shipped FedEx and it says it was shipped on 3/17. Maybe that's why some people have already received their boxes?


----------



## robyn0409 (Mar 20, 2014)

I would love to get the black cherry one.....


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll definitely be trading if I get the cherries. Will post when I get it, just not a fan of things with cherries on them.


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm not sure how I feel about this box yet. I should have mine either tomorrow or Saturday. I bought the box just for the kai and since that one item is worth more than the box, then all the others are just extras to me. And nothing I'm too excited about. I'm tired of getting primers, lol. I just don't use them. I already put a serum and moisturizer on before putting my makeup on. Adding a primer to that just seems to much. I'll use the shower bombs and am kind of interested I'm the exfoliating mitt. I've never used one before, but it sounds neat. I won't wear the turband, but my three year old will! And she will just love it! Also, I just got a pink exercise ball in my popsugar box that my daughter has already stolen so I'm sure my son will steal this blue one, lol. I usually like things better once I actually get them, but, unless the next fff box has am awesome spoiler, I probably won't be getting it.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Mar 20, 2014)

After the dust settled, I was feeling very so-so about half the items in my box. I still feel like it was totally worth it, but I realized I don't know what I was thinking. I don't really like gardenias, so the Kai was kind of a wash and I knew I hated that brand of dry shampoo. Well, I tossed both items on ebay and the dry shampoo already sold for $18. I put the Kai on for $29. If I sell the Kai, which I assume I will given it's popularity and my low price, the box will be free and I'll still have my favorite items from the box. Feeling much better about it already!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh. My shipping notification changed from Monday to Saturday. And hubby doesn't know about this box and will be home on Saturday â€¦. NNOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


Oh crap! I just checked to make sure this isn't happening to me as well, and praise the lord it's not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hubby won't really say anything probably about it, but the last time I told him I signed up for a new sub he said, "OH MY GOD babe, stop!" hahaha and that was like 3 new subs ago, prior to FFF, sooo yeah I didn't mention this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In my defense, I'm working major amounts of overtime at work which more than covers my subscription addiction so he can't really complain about the money at least!


----------



## Rory (Mar 20, 2014)

LOL - I'm just giggling at everyone hiding their subscription boxes from their husbands. I'm in the same boat as you! Luckily my husband hasn't said anything about all my boxes but he kind of just rolls his eyes. If I can sneak a box in without him knowing I would prefer that though.


----------



## lyndeestar (Mar 20, 2014)

This is my first FFF box and I am looking to trade the perfume, but I don't see a trade thread for this. Can anyone tell me if there is one started and I am just not searching right? Thanks.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 20, 2014)

LOL, I hide things from my Mom.... not my bf... I live with multiple family members because it's really expensive in my city to live so we kind of all live under one roof to help each other out! All my packages are coming (several a week- usually clothes for me and my son) ... and the comments never stop flowing "must be nice to get a package every day.." "I wish I was rich like Krystan..." "THREEE packages today?!??" "Weren't you late on your car payment this month...?"


----------



## phanne (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, I hide things from my Mom.... not my bf... I live with multiple family members because it's really expensive in my city to live so we kind of all live under one roof to help each other out! All my packages are coming (several a week- usually clothes for me and my son) ... and the comments never stop flowing "must be nice to get a package every day.." "I wish I was rich like Krystan..." "THREEE packages today?!??" "Weren't you late on your car payment this month...?" 
If that were my mom, she would open all the packages, took what she wanted and would deny that she ever touched it.


----------



## TracyT (Mar 20, 2014)

Just got my box and not digging the cherries. I didn't see a Swap thread. I created one, I hope in the right place. It's where the Winter thread was created.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141766/fabfitfun-spring-2014-swaps


----------



## TracyT (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lyndeestar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first FFF box and I am looking to trade the perfume, but I don't see a trade thread for this. Can anyone tell me if there is one started and I am just not searching right? Thanks.
Just started one to trade my Turband...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141766/fabfitfun-spring-2014-swaps


----------



## MKSB (Mar 20, 2014)

Just got mine. Kinda bummed about the duplicate exercise ball (PopSugar this month too) but otherwise it's okay. I will use the sunscreen and dry shampoo for sure, I love the perfume and the exfoliating mitt will actually help a lot for the coming summer months. I got a black and white polka dot turband, which is not my favorite but at least it goes with many different outfits. I'm sure the snacks will be good too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've never used a shower bomb before, that will certainly be interesting!


----------



## Jodym (Mar 20, 2014)

> If you get the cherries and I get polka dots we can trade, deal?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> If you get the cherries and I get polka dots we can trade, deal?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> omg you should see what i go through to sneak my packages in the house lol. The oh i won a giveaway is getting old and he knows im not that lucky lol! This is a new sub for me and i already have five dif subs so hes gonna kill me l


 Good to know I'm not the only one trying to sneak my sub boxes in the house!!


----------



## greer (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just started one to trade my Turband...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141766/fabfitfun-spring-2014-swaps
Sent you a reply there!


----------



## lyndeestar (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just started one to trade my Turband...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141766/fabfitfun-spring-2014-swaps
Thank you. I was afraid to make one in case I was missing one, lol.


----------



## TracyT (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lyndeestar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just started one to trade my Turband...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141766/fabfitfun-spring-2014-swaps
Thank you. I was afraid to make one in case I was missing one, lol.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did a search and confirmed it was where the others were created to keep the "kids" together. Since the boxes are starting to roll in, it seemed like a good time to keep those postal carriers busy.


----------



## polarama (Mar 20, 2014)

My box won't be here till next Tuesday, the spoilers were very exciting!  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jodym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Good to know I'm not the only one trying to sneak my sub boxes in the house!!


It's especially bad right now at my house b/c even though FFF and Nina Garcia are quarterly, they are both arriving within days of each other (and my March PS was late, it just came yesterday) so it just SEEMS like I have a lot of "stuff" coming in....


----------



## TracyT (Mar 20, 2014)

Love most of the box. I'm not a fan of the cherries. I would rarely wear this pattern. The exfoliating mitt would've been great as a kid. My mom used a towel or a Japanese scarf version. While the scent was quite strong, I'm excited about the shower bombs. I've been dying to try it out. For a quarterly box, I dig it.


----------



## Jodym (Mar 20, 2014)

> Here are the variations I see so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Here are the variations I see so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Just got my box. I got the black polka dot with cherries, I was really hoping for the floral one. It came with a 20% coupon so maybe I will order the floral. I am not sure how I feel about this box. I don't know what to do about the Turband because the print isn't my favorite and I don't wear much black. As far as the rest... I will use: Spinach &amp; Kale Chips Stability Ball &amp; DVD (though I did just get a ball from PopSugar) Exfoliating Mitt Shower Bombs Won't Use: Kai Perfume Oil SPF Primer (I only use mineral sunscreen) Dry Shampoo Maybe I will ebay the stuff I won't use and buy myself the floral turband.


 Ok so what in that box could have possibly have been the thing that looked like a display for necklace? Is it me or was the spoiler "hint" thing just there to really throw our guesses off?


----------



## phanne (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jodym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok so what in that box could have possibly have been the thing that looked like a display for necklace? Is it me or was the spoiler "hint" thing just there to really throw our guesses off?
I was totally thinking that too. Someone mentioned that it might have been the mitt on a stand.


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 20, 2014)

Received my box today...the hubby and I devoured the kale chips...I really wish it had been a bigger bag. Can't wait to use the mitt and shower bombs....I got them in a Yuzen box and loved them! I like my turban, black with white polka dots. I have plenty of dry shampoo. I sampled the Oscar Blandi texturizing spray from BirchBox and hated it...I think I will research the dry shampoo a bit more before using it. Unsure about keeping the Kai...I like it, my husband does not...what a shame. I love the primer and the stability ball, and I do not mind a dupe from Pop Sugar. All in all I am happy with the box!


----------



## greer (Mar 21, 2014)

Out for delivery!!!! Another day early so hopefully hubby won't be home from work early and I can hide my loot!


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Mar 21, 2014)

Got my box today and love everything! I got the floral wrap like I wanted! Can't wait to try everything else.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 21, 2014)

My delivery date has changed from Saturday to Monday, and now Tuesday! I leave Monday night for a 10-day work trip...this is going to be torture waiting until I get home to see what turband I get... #FirstWorldProblems


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 21, 2014)

I haven't even received a shipping notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm excited for the box though! My fingers are crossed for one of the polka dot turbands!!


----------



## greer (Mar 21, 2014)

So I got one of my boxes today. I ordered two but only got one. I've been charged for two. On Facebook they said they shipped out all orders places prior to Sunday. I've emailed twice the past few days and haven't heard back. Is this typical?


----------



## kierstencliff (Mar 21, 2014)

this is the turband that I got. It's black fabric with white polka-dots and cherries. I'd be willing to trade with someone! Preferably for the floral. PM me if you are interested! I haven't seen this one on here yet so I'm hoping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greer (Mar 21, 2014)

I may be obsessed with the turbands. Also, anyone else's box smell overwhelming like the shower bombs? It's making me nauseous and worried to try them in my small apartment.


----------



## kierstencliff (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm also willing to trade my Kai. It smells great just not really my thing. I lean more towards fruity and fresh scents than floral.


----------



## TracyT (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may be obsessed with the turbands. Also, anyone else's box smell overwhelming like the shower bombs? It's making me nauseous and worried to try them in my small apartment. 
Oh I'm with you on the shower bombs. I've been dying to try them. Yet the second I got my box I ripped it open to separate it from my other "kids". I opened my FFF again today for the items I left inside, still shower bomb scent event though I put those far, far away. 

If I had a cold right now I'd totally dig it. Since I don't it reminds me of moth balls that overpower everything in its wake.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kierstencliff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



this is the turband that I got. It's black fabric with white polka-dots and cherries. I'd be willing to trade with someone! Preferably for the floral. PM me if you are interested! I haven't seen this one on here yet so I'm hoping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I got the same one. I used the 20% off code to buy the floral and I am going to ebay the one I received.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the same one. I used the 20% off code to buy the floral and I am going to ebay the one I received.
oooh, that's a great idea! I will likely do the same if I end up with a cherry print!


----------



## sarahinnola (Mar 21, 2014)

I ordered four boxes and I've only received shipping info for one. Lol. Maybe they're shipping them all in one big box? It's so weird. At least one will be there when I get home tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Usually I love my subs for discovering new stuff, but I already wear Kai and use that exact dry shampoo almost everyday, so the value of those two completely makes the box for me. I'm pretty excited about the primer and shower bombs too.


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't really understand primer. If I don't wear makeup do I have any use for it? Can i use it as sunscreen?


----------



## TracyT (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't really understand primer. If I don't wear makeup do I have any use for it? Can i use it as sunscreen?
Yes since there is SPF in it. It might be a nice "touch" to even things out without adding on makeup.


----------



## sarahinnola (Mar 21, 2014)

Got my boxes today, and ripped them open to see which turbands I got. One black with white polka dots, one navy with white polka dots, and one white with cherries. I wear mostly black and blue, so they're perfect. The white with cherries is so summery.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Mar 21, 2014)

I loooove my box. Just one question. Who in their right minds would pay $2 for a bag of chips that size? I mean even if I were a billionaire, I'd be like, you want $2 for that?


----------



## robyn0409 (Mar 21, 2014)

I would-they are one of my favorite snacks. I usually pay 2 for $3 at the store by me though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Mar 21, 2014)

I didn't mean to offend and I'm sure you are all in your right minds. I guess I'm just cheap when it comes to food. I don't guess it, I am.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 22, 2014)

I got my box today and got a pink and white polka dot turband. I have short hair so I won't use it. I offered it to my daughter, but she didn't like the wire. Not sure if I will use the exfoliating mitt or not. The kai is lovely. All in all, very happy with the box however, I think I am planning to cancel fff and ps and just keep the nina garcia quarterly box.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I loooove my box. Just one question. Who in their right minds would pay $2 for a bag of chips that size? I mean even if I were a billionaire, I'd be like, you want $2 for that?
I'm a huge foodie, hahaha so I'm not averse to paying more money than what might be considered "normal" to try something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## robyn0409 (Mar 22, 2014)

> I didn't mean to offend and I'm sure you are all in your right minds. I guess I'm just cheap when it comes to food. I don't guess it, I am.


 No offense taken. Sometimes I will spend more money on a snack I love like these bc they are my favorite. I finish the whole bag in one sitting. Yum.


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 22, 2014)

Where was the 20



> No offense taken. Sometimes I will spend more money on a snack I love like these bc they are my favorite. I finish the whole bag in one sitting. Yum.


 I'm like that with dehydrated kale chips (the ones that are just dry kale) they are so delicious, but so expensive. Usually around $6 for 2 servings. I'll get the Trader Joes brand , which is $4 and eat both servings at once. It feel like such an over indulgence to get them, which is weird because they are really good for you, but just so expensive.


----------



## robyn0409 (Mar 22, 2014)

You can make them yourself for like $2!!!!  Buy fresh kale, rinse it off, break it apart(I take out the thick hard stems), toss with olive oil, bake spread out on baking sheet for 30 min. on 350.  Sprinkle with a little salt!  One bunch of Kale will leave you with a few servings.  (It shrinks a lot when it's baked though)


----------



## skyflower (Mar 22, 2014)

The turband is so fun! My daughter is almost 18 months and i poked the ends up like ears  so many ways to shape it and looks good. navy blue with white dots. the kai fragrance is so beautiful and really lasts (all of the scents are pretty, for the few hours I kept sniffing my wrists.) The only things I am not sure about are the dry shampoo, maybe i'll try it out after a run. But the container is so darn big to fit into my gym bag. primer, wish it had mineral sunblock but I'll use it anyway and not rebuy.


----------



## dayzeek (Mar 22, 2014)

I got the blue, pink, and green floral turband and I LOVE IT. Didn't know about the wire since I've been trying to stay spoiler free-ish. However, how do you wear this thing? I've found a couple of varieties that look okay, but there should be a style guide with this thing!


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *robyn0409* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can make them yourself for like $2!!!!  Buy fresh kale, rinse it off, break it apart(I take out the thick hard stems), toss with olive oil, bake spread out on baking sheet for 30 min. on 350.  Sprinkle with a little salt!  One bunch of Kale will leave you with a few servings.  (It shrinks a lot when it's baked though)
That doesn't work for me because I eat the whole batch at once. So it's like one serving for me.

But I guess it doesn't matter cuz kale is super healthy. xD


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 22, 2014)

Is there a swap thread. I'm willing to trade my cover fx....I really want another kai  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jodym (Mar 22, 2014)

Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh still no fff box! ( on one hand his is good since hubby was home today so I would have had a hard time distracting him from the mailman BUT on the other hand I'm going insane with this waiting!


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 22, 2014)

Mine came early with a navy blue polka dot turband that's so perfect! I'm so excited!! I hope I get the floral in my second box.


----------



## TracyT (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there a swap thread. I'm willing to trade my cover fx....I really want another kai  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Here's the swap thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141766/fabfitfun-spring-2014-swaps


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 22, 2014)

deleting post


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I must have a cherries turband!! Pwease?!





@mvangundy

Which turband did you get?   I have the white with cherries and would be willing to trade!  It's super cute, just not a pattern that I see myself ever wearing.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 22, 2014)

So happy my tracking was wrong! My box showed up today instead of Tuesday and I got the floral turband! I absolutely love it, and will probably use the code to pick up a polka dot one!


----------



## Krystan (Mar 22, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so pleased with this box. I already used the primer today and I looooove it. And the kai smells nice, so tiny for that price tag tho! I would so trade for more primer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 22, 2014)

> You can make them yourself for like $2!!!! Â Buy fresh kale, rinse it off, break it apart(I take out the thick hard stems), toss with olive oil, bake spread out on baking sheet for 30 min. on 350. Â Sprinkle with a little salt!Â Â One bunch of Kale will leave you with a few servings. Â (It shrinks a lot when it's baked though)


 I've done that, and love the way they taste fresh. Unfortunately, mine didn't stay crunchy even when I put em in an air tight container.


----------



## robyn0409 (Mar 22, 2014)

I got the white cherries one, I wanted the black cherries one...oh well. Can't tell yet if I can even pull off wearing it. I have no use for the exercise DVD and ball, trying to trade those or I will end up gifting them.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Mar 22, 2014)

I got the white with cherries one. I'm wearing it right now. Who knows how much I'll wear it in my daily life, but I'm enjoying it right now in my pajamas on a Saturday night and that's good enough for me!

I gifted an annual subscription to my momma for her birthday since I know she'd love the Kai perfume oil since she's a huge fan of gardenia (and so am I!). I just keep sniffing my wrists. Haha.


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 22, 2014)

I got my box today! I tried all different ways to war that turband and all I could come up with was as a scarf for my three year old! Haha. My daughter is happy and it actually looks really cute! I got the white one with cherries in it. I used the exfoliating mitt and my skin is really soft! My son took my blue exercise ball since my daughter got my pink one from popsugar, lol. The chips were okay, but not the best to me. I haven't tried the dry shampoo or the primer yet. Most dry shampoos dont work for me, but this is the first one I've had that is clear so maybe it will be better! And, of course, I love the kai! I got it in a popsugar box last year around this time and used it everyday! Its definitely my favorite perfume.


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 23, 2014)

I just spent the last hour trying to style my turban. I finally decided to take the ends and roll them up into somewhat of a rosette. I actually really like it. I folded the fabric in half so the "flower" does not stick out too much from my head and I am wearing it towards the side. I really like it. Both as a turban and in a headband style too. I tried to take a picture of it, but it does not photograph well with the polka dot print. I would love to see how everyone else is styling theirs.


----------



## Rory (Mar 23, 2014)

Here's my question: Do these turbans require special outfits? Or are jeans and t-shirts okay?


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindseylouwho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the white with cherries one. I'm wearing it right now. Who knows how much I'll wear it in my daily life, but I'm enjoying it right now in my pajamas on a Saturday night and that's good enough for me!

I gifted an annual subscription to my momma for her birthday since I know she'd love the Kai perfume oil since she's a huge fan of gardenia (and so am I!). I just keep sniffing my wrists. Haha.
That's about the only time I can imagine myself wearing the turband I got too (also white with cherries)
Kinda silly, seeing as how it's a $48 item and it may never been worn in public


----------



## TracyT (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kenzie Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lindseylouwho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the white with cherries one. I'm wearing it right now. Who knows how much I'll wear it in my daily life, but I'm enjoying it right now in my pajamas on a Saturday night and that's good enough for me!

I gifted an annual subscription to my momma for her birthday since I know she'd love the Kai perfume oil since she's a huge fan of gardenia (and so am I!). I just keep sniffing my wrists. Haha.
That's about the only time I can imagine myself wearing the turband I got too (also white with cherries)
Kinda silly, seeing as how it's a $48 item and it may never been worn in public 

I was hoping Cut Gaia would allow for exchanges especially if it's a lower priced item and I offered to pay shipping. So far I haven't heard back since I contacted them late Friday. I hope, I hope. Cherries just don't work on me and I really want to wear a turband somewhere, somehow.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 23, 2014)

My FFF box came early.  We came back from a trip and there it was on the porch along with the Nina Garcia box.  It was so late but, I had to open up the box.

I got the same floral turband.  Like several of you, I have no idea how to style it.  I looked like I had bunny ears at one point.  I am not sure how to get it tight enough to keep my hair back.  I will have to try it out more today.

I am looking forward to trying out everything.


----------



## robyn0409 (Mar 23, 2014)

So this is how I think I would wear it. Most likely when out all day in the summer to keep my hair back. Still undecided.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 23, 2014)

Still waiting for mine - it's supposed to come tomorrow! I am a nervous wreck that I'll get the white w/ cherries band b/c it's the ONLY one I don't want.  Ahhh I'm hoping that someone will want to trade if that's the case b/c this is the reason I signed up for the box!


----------



## Rory (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *robyn0409* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




So this is how I think I would wear it. Most likely when out all day in the summer to keep my hair back. Still undecided.

That looks super cute on you! I got the same turband as you.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 23, 2014)

I think the turband looks so cute on you- I luv them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. If anyone wants to trade theirs- my trade list is on the FFF spring swap board.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm pretty disappointed because these aren't really much better quality than the 99 cent "Bunny Ear Headbands" I bought a year ago from China on eBay. XD I actually like the ones from ebay more because they are thinner and I can wear them wire side down, you know, just do them up opposite and have the "bunny ear" portion behind your head, under your hair. The Turband wires are too long so it feels uncomfortable. e__e I don't like wearing them "ear side up" because it looks stupid on me. XD;

If anyone is interested in cheapo turbands, go to ebay and search "Bunny Ear Headband" and sort price low to high, buy it now. They're... cheap. And almost exactly the same thing. You can try buying one for just 99 cents, free shipping.

IMO, $48 is kind of a rip-off. I for some reason didn't think these have wires in them and were kinda like head scarves, but seeing they have the wires, I don't like it much. Maybe if they were $20, but not $48. The quality isn't better enough.

I might just take the wire out and wear it as a head scarf. I just need to see if it is long enough to do that.


----------



## robyn0409 (Mar 23, 2014)

My husband just told me it looked "Christmas-y" on me. Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 24, 2014)

This is my daughter wearing the turband as a scarf. She loves it, haha! I couldnt figure out how else to use it and she thinks its just "fabulous." lol.


----------



## phanne (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my daughter wearing the turband as a scarf. She loves it, haha! I couldnt figure out how else to use it and she thinks its just "fabulous." lol.
That is ADORABLE!!


----------



## Krystan (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is my daughter wearing the turband as a scarf. She loves it, haha! I couldnt figure out how else to use it and she thinks its just "fabulous." lol.
What a beautiful little girl, that is too cute on her   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystan (Mar 24, 2014)

I used my Dermasuri mitt and it was AMAZING. After using it I shaved my legs and they've never been as smooth, EVER. And when I applied my tanning lotion before the tanning bed today it glided on 10x more effortlessly than before. I'm so happy they put this in there, I wasn't excited about it but WOW I am hooked now.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 24, 2014)

Your daughter is too cute!! I couldn't pull off the turban... so I'm giving it to a coworkers daughter who loves this style. As long as someone is getting use out of it! =) I actually really love the shower bombs! So relaxing!


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 24, 2014)

I am obsessed with the turband look, so send em my way ladies!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But they do have much, much cheaper ones at HotTopic.  They are only around $5-6 and they do not have the wire in them.


----------



## Dakota750 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pretty disappointed because these aren't really much better quality than the 99 cent "Bunny Ear Headbands" I bought a year ago from China on eBay. XD I actually like the ones from ebay more because they are thinner and I can wear them wire side down, you know, just do them up opposite and have the "bunny ear" portion behind your head, under your hair. The Turband wires are too long so it feels uncomfortable. e__e I don't like wearing them "ear side up" because it looks stupid on me. XD;

If anyone is interested in cheapo turbands, go to ebay and search "Bunny Ear Headband" and sort price low to high, buy it now. They're... cheap. And almost exactly the same thing. You can try buying one for just 99 cents, free shipping.

IMO, $48 is kind of a rip-off. I for some reason didn't think these have wires in them and were kinda like head scarves, but seeing they have the wires, I don't like it much. Maybe if they were $20, but not $48. The quality isn't better enough.

I might just take the wire out and wear it as a head scarf. I just need to see if it is long enough to do that.

Thanks for this info!  Just bought a couple on ebay


----------



## Jodym (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok sooooo I got my box and am soooooooooo disappointed in my box. ( although I did get it in the house before hubby saw , cuz of course he had to work from home today....) The turban was the floral one with the prominent colors of orange, pink and blue. I was hoping for a polka dot.one......sans cherries. The shower bombs.....ugh! They remind me of Vicks! Not a fan The shower mitt- ehhhh ill use it but would've preferred something else The cover fx can't use, I can't use anything with SPF The Kai, it's ok but I'm afraid to use it since I get migraines The ball.....well already got one this month The dry shampoo ok I'll make use of that.... Sigh. I guess this is what happens when you look forward to something too much Looks like I'll hit the swap boards or try to eBay the stuff


----------



## phanne (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pretty disappointed because these aren't really much better quality than the 99 cent "Bunny Ear Headbands" I bought a year ago from China on eBay. XD I actually like the ones from ebay more because they are thinner and I can wear them wire side down, you know, just do them up opposite and have the "bunny ear" portion behind your head, under your hair. The Turband wires are too long so it feels uncomfortable. e__e I don't like wearing them "ear side up" because it looks stupid on me. XD;

If anyone is interested in cheapo turbands, go to ebay and search "Bunny Ear Headband" and sort price low to high, buy it now. They're... cheap. And almost exactly the same thing. You can try buying one for just 99 cents, free shipping.

IMO, $48 is kind of a rip-off. I for some reason didn't think these have wires in them and were kinda like head scarves, but seeing they have the wires, I don't like it much. Maybe if they were $20, but not $48. The quality isn't better enough.

I might just take the wire out and wear it as a head scarf. I just need to see if it is long enough to do that.

You could cut a small hole in the corner of the seam and take the wire out, and sew it back together. I considered doing this, but I kind of like the structure of the wire.


----------



## Bauer1930 (Mar 24, 2014)

Wanted to share for those of you that don't like the turband. I wear it upside down with the knot at the bottom and the smooth side on top.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 24, 2014)

> Wanted to share for those of you that don't like the turband. I wear it upside down with the knot at the bottom and the smooth side on top.


 So cute! . I just love it! I love the turbans and think they are awesome and add a neat touch to our hair style! Can't wait to get mine! Oh I think you look like Kelli Martin in this picture. Actress from Hallmark channels Mystery Woman movies. So cute!


----------



## Bauer1930 (Mar 24, 2014)

> So cute! . I just love it! I love the turbans and think they are awesome and add a neat touch to our hair style! Can't wait to get mine! Oh I think you look like Kelli Martin in this picture. Actress from Hallmark channels Mystery Woman movies. So cute!


 I do too! I've always liked scarfs and fun headbands especially on sunny days. Thanks for the sweet compliment. :heart:


----------



## polarama (Mar 24, 2014)

My FFF and Nina Garcia boxes both came today so it sort of felt like I was comparing them when I opened them.

FFF thoughts--my two favorite things were the mitt and the shower bombs.  I got cherry-patterned turband which is so not me, so I think that will go up for swap but overall, I'm feel satisfied with the FFF box.  For the price point and the mix of stuff--both in terms of type and "newness" to me, I think it's very good value.  On the other hand, I LOVED the first Nina Garcia box but wasn't wowed by this one even though it had 15 items.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 25, 2014)

I got my box yesterday!

I'm really pretty happy with it. 

I got the floral turband - the cherries or dots would have been more my style, but this one will be cute with a simple springy dress, I think. Still figuring out how to best wear it, but I like it.

The ball would have been more exciting if I hadn't just gotten one from PS, but I need to use them so it's cool. I still need a bigger one, though!

The primer, I'm not terribly excited about because I never use face primers, but really, I should probably start using them.

The chips were okay, the mitt is great, and I have used those shower bombs and find them a little pointless, but they do feel nice to breathe in when my allergies are bad. Overall, I'd have liked a jewelry or makeup item more, but not a bad box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## honeybee7 (Mar 25, 2014)

pretty happy with my box! the kai and dry shampoo alone make it worth the money for me.i tried the dry shampoo this morning and i love it!i have the suave spray one and the oscar blandi powder and don't really like them.this morning though, i brushed my hair and sprayed it over my roots for about a 3 count and let it dry for 5 minutes or so, shook it out and voila!no icky roots and all nice and fluffyglad i got 2 boxes so i can stock up!the primer, we shall see.chemical sunscreens tend to break me out.the turband looks so cute on everyone! i wish i could wear it but unfortunately, i would look criminally insane.i have the cream one with polka dots and cherries that alot of gals have if anyone wants to trade!i do wish there was a necklace or something in there but all in all a nice box!


----------



## Krystan (Mar 25, 2014)

I feel so spring right now! Hehe. I'm not in love with this look but I actually got a mix bag of compliments and polite jokes about it. All fun. Apparently I look like a 60s pop star? Hmm.


----------



## gncoco (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm disappointed, I got my box today and my turband has a huge hole in it with the wire sticking out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gncoco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm disappointed, I got my box today and my turband has a huge hole in it with the wire sticking out



has this happened to anyone else?
Oh no.  I would be disappointed too.  Contact FFF.  I would think they would send you a replacement.  It might be good to send them a picture if you can.  How did you like the rest of the box?


----------



## gncoco (Mar 25, 2014)

That's just what I'm going to do!! Hopefully they will send a replacement because I actually really like it and thought it was cute, I got the black with cherries. I really enjoyed the rest of the box too. Pleasantly surprised by the Kai, normally florals give me headaches but it is light and airy enough I can see it becoming a new go to scent for me this summer. I was actually super excited for the shower bombs. The mitt, primer, and dry shampoo are a plus for me since I was planning on buying similar items before I found out what we were getting. The only thing was the turband having a big hole. Otherwise overall this box is a win for me, so I'm happy!!


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 25, 2014)

I really want more turbands. Turbands!


----------



## jbd90 (Mar 25, 2014)

I still haven't gotten my box yet nor have I received a shipping notice. I know sometimes they don't send out the shipping notices until after arrival (happened once to me before), but I got that box around the time most others were getting theirs. Should I be worried?


----------



## yaelleah (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all! I'm relatively new to this but I just got my Spring box and I'm not too thrilled with the turband. I really want to like it, but I think I'd benefit by trading it. I have the floral one. Any takers?


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 25, 2014)

> Hi all! I'm relatively new to this but I just got my Spring box and I'm not too thrilled with the turband. I really want to like it, but I think I'd benefit by trading it. I have the floral one. Any takers?


 I just PMd u my trade list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetkatie (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello! I'm a total newbie and this was my first fabfitfun box. I really want the salmon/coral with white polka dots turband and would be willing to trade my black with white polka dots for one. Please let me know if you're interested!


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 26, 2014)

Anyone ever heard of or have experience with LULU in the SKY?? She has an etsy store full of "turbands". I'd really like to know how similar they are before I jump the gun.


----------



## Seola (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm pretty disappointed with this.  It's my first box and I got 8 items.  I'm one of those people who is very diligent about "stated value" to make sure my boxes are worth what the companies say they are before I decide if the box was worth it.

The *Kai perfume oil* isn't bad, sort of a generic feel of oil scents, but retails for $48?  It's very close to an Avon scent my grandmother wore for church (which I'm blanking on the stinking name).  Maybe I'm cheap, but I can't see spending $48 for that tiny little roller of oil of 1/8th an ounce.  To give a comparison price, a full ounce would cost $384.  Either way, I found it online for as low as $30.

The *shower bombs* smell great... they attracted me before I even opened the box.  $8 seems about right for the market, though there are a few spots I saw $6 or so.  One word of caution that doesn't usually come with these - keep away from small children.  Eucalyptus and menthol are irritants in small children and can cause respiratory problems.  Even more so with children with asthma.  These are incredibly strong so I'd definitely flip the exhaust fan on when I was done or open a window if a little one needs a bath soon after.  They also expressly caution against bathing with them because they are too strong (which means they'll cause reactions or chemical burns with the human body if you even laid in the water with it). 






The _*mini exercise ball and DVD*_ - $29?  That ball is as low as $2 and I can find free videos on YouTube but even DVDs to buy for it are as low as $8.

The_ *Cover FX primer*_ is stated at $38.  Sephora has it at that price.  I found it online for as low as $30 and some coupon codes for the stores that sell it.  It's also flooding eBay even cheaper, my guess is because everyone is selling it from their boxes.





*Exfoliating mitt* is stated at $20.  It's not sold anywhere else but through Dermasuri however identical items with better reviews and quality are as low as $8.

_*Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo*_ is listed at $25.  Right price, market price for similar items as well.

*Kale Chips* - not my favorite snack, the market price seems fair but holy cow!  130 calories!  Guiltless my foot! 





Now for the *Turbands*... first, I wouldn't pay $48 for any hair accessory except my wedding veil.  That's why I like these boxes because I do get the items cheaper than high retail prices but have on occasion bought a full price item later.  That said, turbands are the "hot" thing right now and you can find literally 100's of different makers for far cheaper, some with the exact same wire and material type.  They are actually fairly easy to make yourself too and there are thousands of DIY and how-to's available if you are slightly craft-inclined.  It's a few seams and you are done.  There are even DIY's using fabric glue that make it that much easier.  This value will be up to you, but the average price of the same type is around $13.  Without the metal, as low as $6.  You can make it yourself for as low as $1.50 if you make at least 4 total.  (Length of wire or glue will make several, you can get fabric ends sold at clearance in the leftovers bin!)  One of the cheapest ways you can do it is buy a cheap, wire headband and just slip it in and sew or glue it.

So retail from FFF states $218 for my items.  I found the exact items online for $178 (excluding eBay prices) and sale, similar or better for about $116 (again, excluding eBay which brought this box down to around $90).

So my final verdict on this box?  When I remove the cost of items I wouldn't purchase anyway, the value came out to the price I paid so no loss, no gain.  Since I wouldn't buy the items, I don't need the coupon codes.  If you buy more with the coupon codes, it could really bump up the value of the box for you!  I will definitely give it another go because stated value wasn't _too_ far off for the exact items (about 12%) and maybe this just wasn't "my" type of box this quarter.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 26, 2014)

My second box came today.  I ordered a second thinking maybe my sister would like it for her birthday.  The first box (mine) has the floral turband.  The second box(my sisters) is white with black polka dots.  I hope she likes it.


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 26, 2014)

Has anyone received a turband in any print other than black or navy polka dot, black or white cherries, or floral? The original "value" in the spoiler email was $48-$135, but I think we've only seen $48 ones going out, not that I'm complaining as I still think it's a great value. I don't really mind the fact that the turbands cost $48 because they are made in the USA and I personally find the quality to be nice. I understand that you can DIY them but some of their more interesting prints are probably pretty expensive fabric on their own (I'm looking at the palm leaf one that's making me drool, ugh).


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 26, 2014)

The plain black, white, or navy with polka dots is listed on their site for $38. Most of them are $38 actually, except the leather ones. I'm not sure whete they came up with those values.


----------



## windermerwmn (Mar 27, 2014)

Like the box, would like another turband.  Posted my swap on the list!


----------



## MollieJubert (Mar 27, 2014)

I've got a white and black polka dot band with cherries on it that I would love to swap for a different pattern. I also have the kai perfume that I don't want. I'm posting this in the swap thread too, but just in case!


----------



## fisher176 (Mar 27, 2014)

I also have a white with cherries turband up for trade!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 28, 2014)

Jus coming in with a friendly reminder to please keep all trade talk in the trade threads, per our Terms of Service. We want to make sure that you all have a safe and happy trade experience!


----------



## robyn0409 (Mar 28, 2014)

Why can't I reply in the trade thread? I have the primer up for grabs.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Mar 29, 2014)

You may not have enough posts.  I believe there is a minimum.  Not sure how many, though.


----------



## robyn0409 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahinnola (Mar 29, 2014)

I've had to contact FabFitFun's CS three times lately, and the last time they were eventually helpful. If anyone has not gotten their boxes yet (I ordered a few, and they forgot to send one until I called them) they are waiting to have enough to do a shipment. I was told they'd ship my missing box out last Saturday, but when it hadn't shown up by yesterday I called them. They said they would expedite my shipping, but there are still several ppl who they won't be shipping out to yet. IMHO this is completely nuts. So if you haven't even gotten a shipping notification yet, phone them at the CS number. I actually just realized that not only did they forget to send my box, but they refused to send it for a week after they'd already told me it was on it's way to me. Makes me concerned about their CS but I love their boxes so much I don't know if I care, lol.


----------



## CourtneyC (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nectarbean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone ever heard of or have experience with LULU in the SKY?? She has an etsy store full of "turbands". I'd really like to know how similar they are before I jump the gun.

I just went and looked at them because I'm obsessed with the turband. The reviews seem odd, almost fake. All the ones I read said "must buy" Idk, it just seems wierd that a lot of the reviews are written the same. However, they're only $11 and a heckuva lot cheaper than Cult Gaia. I'm really digging some of the prints in her store.


----------



## sarahinnola (Apr 1, 2014)

I love this subscription. It's my absolute favorite, but I have to share this to give you all a heads up on how awful their CS is if you have an issue. I ordered several boxes, and they admitted that they forgot to send one of my boxes, but would get it right out to me. This was my first phone call about the issue. This was a Friday two weeks ago. The CS rep told me that they were putting together a shipment, and that if would be on it's way the very next day which was a Saturday. One week later, when the box hadn't arrived, I called them a second time. Another CS rep told me that their supervisor had decided that they didn't have enough to do a full shipment so they were waiting. They didn't notify me of the change. I told them that per our previous conversation is expected my box by then and was planning on using some of the items for my friend's bday which is today. The CS rep said no problem, they'd expedite shopping, and get it to me by Tuesday. Keep in mind, I ordered this box over a month ago. So today I called them bc they still hadn't sent me tracking, and was told by the CS rep that she had indeed sent it two day shipping, but her supervisor had OVERRIDDEN the two day shipping bc she thought that it wasn't necessary. The CS was apologetic, but basically they have now screwed up one single box shipment three times, and intentionally screwed me over when they thought making me happy as a customer wasn't worth an extra couple of bucks after numerous mistakes on their part. The worst part is I ordered FOUR boxes from them, bc they've always been my favorite, and since it included my perfume it was such a great deal. I have never encountered this many issues from a subscription service before. It's like they don't even care about us as customers. Bottom line- watch them to make sure you receive your box, and if you have an issue that they caused, expect multiple screw ups on their end before they can get it right.


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 1, 2014)

I have similar feelings about their CS. My box was missing an item, and they said they would send it right out...2 weeks later I have heard/received nothing. I will wait a little longer before sending another email, but seriously...we should not have to go chasing after them like this.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 1, 2014)

Great. My box was delivered today...in another state! WTF? I emailed them, hopefully they can send another one give me a refund.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 2, 2014)

> Posting for fun to get my post count up so I can post in a trade/swap board. How silly.


 I'll have a conversation with you. How are you today? How many posts do you have to have to swap? What is your favorite sub? Please answer the 3 separate questions in three separate message.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skyflower (Apr 2, 2014)

How many posts do you need? I am still unable to post in the swap thread


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skyflower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How many posts do you need? I am still unable to post in the swap thread
When I signed up it was 15 posts and a member for at least 5 days...not sure if that has changed though. Maybe a mod can answer.


----------



## robyn0409 (Apr 2, 2014)

> I'll have a conversation with you. How are you today? How many posts do you have to have to swap? What is your favorite sub? Please answer the 3 separate questions in three separate message.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Fav sub so far is citrus lane (for my son). I liked FFF this month and really liked popsugar this month. Getting social bliss next month and hoping I will love it. Not going to get popsugar unless I love the spoiler. What is your fav sub????


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 3, 2014)

> Fav sub so far is citrus lane (for my son). I liked FFF this month and really liked popsugar this month. Getting social bliss next month and hoping I will love it. Not going to get popsugar unless I love the spoiler. What is your fav sub????


 My favorite is Popsugar, by far. I got each of my little nieces a 6 month sub to Citrus Lane when I first started learning about subs. They really like it.


----------



## Krystan (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow thank y'all for conversing!! That citrus lane box is adorable!! signing up to get my son one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurenv78 (Apr 3, 2014)

Too funny...I wasn't impressed with the shower bombs so I gave the last one to my boyfriend.  He just texted me telling me used it tonight but it didn't blow up.  He said he even threw it hard on the shower floor to try to get it to explode to release the scent...lol...I told him next time I give him fancy products to try I'll make sure to include directions hahaha made my night!


----------



## robyn0409 (Apr 3, 2014)

Omg that is so funny...men!!!!


----------



## Krystan (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Too funny...I wasn't impressed with the shower bombs so I gave the last one to my boyfriend.  He just texted me telling me used it tonight but it didn't blow up.  He said he even threw it hard on the shower floor to try to get it to explode to release the scent...lol...I told him next time I give him fancy products to try I'll make sure to include directions hahaha made my nigh
Holy moly!! love it!!


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 4, 2014)

So for those of us that had a hard time figuring out how to style the turbands...FFF had a cute link on their newletter of stylish pets wearing them...if only I could look as cute in mine!

http://fabfitfun.com/fff-spring-vip-pets?utm_source=FabFitFun&amp;utm_campaign=2d68325341-20140404_digest&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=0_649b4d32e4-2d68325341-395491877


----------



## robyn0409 (Apr 4, 2014)

^^^^ very cute!!!

I just know I would feel silly every time I wore it so better for me to pass it along to someone who can pull off that look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 5, 2014)

> ^^^^ very cute!!! I just know I would feel silly every time I wore it so better for me to pass it along to someone who can pull off that look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, couldn't really rock the turband. Though I think it looks so cute in everyone else. Baby steps on this whole embracing fashion thing for me. Just 6 months ago I wouldn't have dreamed of carrying around a pink purse, now I found myself actively seeking out a swap for the bliss box one. So, baby steps.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 5, 2014)

I've had a chance to play with everything, now!

Still haven't figured out how to make the turband look less silly on me, but I'm working on it. I have an awkward hair length for things like this! (Just below chin).

The shower bombs are kind of pointless, to me. I could barely smell them and, meh...I'd rather have had a bath bomb.

However, everything else in the box is awesome and getting regular use!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 5, 2014)

> ^^^^ very cute!!! I just know I would feel silly every time I wore it so better for me to pass it along to someone who can pull off that look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Robyn, have you reached your required posts yet?


----------



## robyn0409 (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes I have!!! I actually needed to join a larger swap group to be able to post and that was the problem. One of the mods helped me out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 5, 2014)

> Yes I have!!! I actually needed to join a larger swap group to be able to post and that was the problem. One of the mods helped me out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome! Swapping here is great. I also recommend the my subscription addiction swap site. You're usually sure to find what you want between this site and that one.


----------



## robyn0409 (Apr 5, 2014)

Yup I am on there too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

I've had the opportunity to try everything but the primer (I juuuust got a benefit primer, so I'm saving this one for now!)...

Overall, I think I really like everything! The Kai isn't my cup of tea, but my Aunt really likes it, so I'll pass it on to her!

I've spent a lot of time wearing my turband around my apartment (including my MUT pic), but haven't worn it out yet...it might end up in my beach/boat bag for the summer!


----------



## windermerwmn (Apr 11, 2014)

The primer is great!  I was surprised how much I like it.  The fact that it has sun protection is an added bonus.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *windermerwmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The primer is great!  I was surprised how much I like it.  The fact that it has sun protection is an added bonus.
uh-oh....maybe I'll be trying to use up the Benefit Big Easy a little quicker so I can open up the FFF primer! I also just got a little sample of the supergoop  cc cream in my Birchbox that says it can be a primer/light coverage...I went from never using primer to being in primer overload!


----------



## Sheydan (Apr 13, 2014)

I was surprised how well that glove thingy worked. I love it. My skin is super soft. Not one sign of chicken skin on the back of my arms. The turband...it looks goofy on me but I can see me wearing it to the pool with some large sunglasses. Primer with sunscreen...awesome. overall, I liked the box. It was my first one and I will try it a few more times. I've ordered Pop Sugar for the first time. If I like it I may give up my Birchbox. I'm starting to get a little box crazy. My favorite so far is Stitch Fix. Any suggestions for great box subscriptions?


----------



## robyn0409 (Apr 13, 2014)

I ended up trading the exfoliator before I heard the great reviews. Oh well.


----------



## Seola (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone received a turband in any print other than black or navy polka dot, black or white cherries, or floral? The original "value" in the spoiler email was $48-$135, but I think we've only seen $48 ones going out, not that I'm complaining as I still think it's a great value.

I don't really mind the fact that the turbands cost $48 because they are made in the USA and I personally find the quality to be nice. I understand that you can DIY them but some of their more interesting prints are probably pretty expensive fabric on their own (I'm looking at the palm leaf one that's making me drool, ugh).
One important thing to know when shopping made in the US is that you can put that label on anything you add ONE piece to.  So just adding their brand tag on the front would qualify it as "made in the US", even if the fabric, wires and the assembly of it came from somewhere else.  (Working towards my Masters in Business with an emphasis in Marketing, these little tricks are popular and was the subject of one of my finals.)  The owner reports just 10-20 US employees but report revenue in the $1-5m range and have international sales along with selling in large stores like Urban Outfitters.  To put it in context, it would mean at the max employees and minimum revenue, each employee is responsible for creating $50,000 worth of products annually (assuming every single employee is only to create pieces which is highly unlikely).   I don't know about the other fabrics but mine is just a poly blend (the white with black polka dots and cherries).  It's not that expensive for remnants of that type and it's better for hair pieces (as opposed to more expensive 100% cotton) because it will resist oils from hair and build up from hair product.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 14, 2014)

> One important thing to know when shopping made in the US is that you can put that label on anything you add ONE piece to.Â  So just adding their brand tag on the front would qualify it as "made in the US", even if the fabric, wires and the assembly of it came from somewhere else.Â  (Working towards my Masters in Business with an emphasis in Marketing, these little tricks are popular and was the subject of one of my finals.)Â  The owner reports just 10-20 US employees but report revenue in the $1-5m range and have international sales along with selling in large stores like Urban Outfitters.Â  To put it in context, it would mean at the max employees and minimum revenue, each employee is responsible for creating $50,000 worth of products annually (assuming every single employee is only to create pieces which is highly unlikely). Â  I don't know about the other fabrics but mine is just a poly blend (the white with black polka dots and cherries).Â  It's not that expensive for remnants of that type and it's better for hair pieces (as opposed to more expensive 100% cotton) because it will resist oils from hair and build up from hair product.


 Wow. I'm shocked to hear this. About five years ago a friend of mine worked at a high end sheet manufacturer that sources their material locally, but had their manufacturing done in China. Anyway, somehow one of the shipments of sheets came back to them with "Made in America" labels sewn in. She and her team had to work overtime for three nights to hand remove each label and sew in "Made in China" labels. At the time I thought it was something US customs told them they had to do in order to legally sell the product, but maybe it was a company ethics thing.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Seola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One important thing to know when shopping made in the US is that you can put that label on anything you add ONE piece to.  So just adding their brand tag on the front would qualify it as "made in the US", even if the fabric, wires and the assembly of it came from somewhere else.  (Working towards my Masters in Business with an emphasis in Marketing, these little tricks are popular and was the subject of one of my finals.)  The owner reports just 10-20 US employees but report revenue in the $1-5m range and have international sales along with selling in large stores like Urban Outfitters.  To put it in context, it would mean at the max employees and minimum revenue, each employee is responsible for creating $50,000 worth of products annually (assuming every single employee is only to create pieces which is highly unlikely).   I don't know about the other fabrics but mine is just a poly blend (the white with black polka dots and cherries).  It's not that expensive for remnants of that type and it's better for hair pieces (as opposed to more expensive 100% cotton) because it will resist oils from hair and build up from hair product.
Actually the rules of origin are a bit more complicated (I'm a licensed customs broker) just to clarify - there are yarn forward, fabric forward, and assembly requirements. People do use the tricks you mention, but they aren't legal for import of goods and are a violation of FTC/CBP requirements. To meet a label requirement of Made in USA - "all or virtually all" of the product must be manufactured of goods that are a product of the US - meaning they meet a threshold of 97% US originating components.  Almost no products these days meet that requirement, but the FTC isn't actively enforcing the regs, so a lot of companies get away with it - sometimes intentionally, sometimes not so much. Look at any chocolate bar as an example. Odds are it will say made in the US, but Cocoa is never grown in the US, so it wouldn't meet that threshold.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow. I'm shocked to hear this. About five years ago a friend of mine worked at a high end sheet manufacturer that sources their material locally, but had their manufacturing done in China. Anyway, somehow one of the shipments of sheets came back to them with "Made in America" labels sewn in. She and her team had to work overtime for three nights to hand remove each label and sew in "Made in China" labels. At the time I thought it was something US customs told them they had to do in order to legally sell the product, but maybe it was a company ethics thing.
Nope, that would be a US customs requirement - if they are caught, they have to relabel and the fines are huuuuge.


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 15, 2014)

Is there a trade thread for FFF? I'm looking to trade for anyones shower mitt from the Spring box. I've got a black and white polkadot cherry turban if anyone is interested PM me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Seola (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually the rules of origin are a bit more complicated (I'm a licensed customs broker) just to clarify - there are yarn forward, fabric forward, and assembly requirements. People do use the tricks you mention, but they aren't legal for import of goods and are a violation of FTC/CBP requirements. To meet a label requirement of Made in USA - "all or virtually all" of the product must be manufactured of goods that are a product of the US - meaning they meet a threshold of 97% US originating components.  Almost no products these days meet that requirement, but the FTC isn't actively enforcing the regs, so a lot of companies get away with it - sometimes intentionally, sometimes not so much. Look at any chocolate bar as an example. Odds are it will say made in the US, but Cocoa is never grown in the US, so it wouldn't meet that threshold. 
This isn't quite correct as there are perfectly legal ways around it.  You are right in assembly requirements, but those requirements are subjective and don't have to even include the actual materials.  One way they get around this is by having the shipping country declare the goods they created with are made in the US.  Since that then falls outside the US jurisdiction, TCB goes with it (even COO claims are subjective with "substantial transformation").  The company can also declare what is the "most" of the good/item sold and leverage this way.  Yes, the rules are more complicated but it doesn't mean first and foremost that any or even majority follow them (and studies show a majority don't on the import of retail goods) but I simplified it since obviously this isn't a customs forum.

For the first example (I want to make absolutely sure everyone knows this is a hypothetical for an example):  The company could import the finished product from the overseas manufacturer who declares the metal is made in the US.  It doesn't mean the metal was and then it can declare the metal is the largest component because it's a requirement of the product to be unique or individual to the company.  Further for the second example, a company can declare an item by weight rather than total product.  Which means if the fabric is only x% of the total weight but they add a heavier tag to it, it then becomes "majority" made in the US.  In an example of a labeling with say candles (the business I owned prior), I can import the wax, the canister, the fragrance oil, the wick (as long as it didn't contain lead, illegal in the US) and even private labeling from overseas.  As long as I poured it once it got to me and slapped those labels on myself, I could declare it "handmade in the US" when it's actually "hand assembled" - the same holds true for say cars where less than 10% of the parts are actually made in the US but the heaviest is or a stated "largest portion" which is company submitted, it's just assembled here and they can use "made in the USA" legally according to the FTC.  I didn't do this as I felt it unethical but I know many who have.  Mine I labeled as hand poured.

The FTC even notes in their FAQ first that what happens in the other countries is up to them (their laws) and also notes:

_The Commission does not pre-approve advertising or labeling claims. A company doesnâ€™t need approval from the Commission before making a Made in USA claim."_ 
The FTC also lays it out here:

_The productâ€™s final assembly or processing must take place in the U.S._

Hence my noting "adding the tags" which would qualify as the "final assembly" - adding a single piece, no matter how small.  The last word is the cost analysis, not the product makeup. 

_*Are raw materials included in the evaluation of whether a product is "all or virtually all" made in the U.S.?*_ _It depends on how much of the productâ€™s cost the raw materials make up and how far removed from the finished product they are._

_...Because even *qualified *claims may imply more domestic content than exists, manufacturers or marketers must exercise care when making these claims._

So if the company says adding that tag cost them 50 cents while the rest of the manufacturing only cost them 10 cents, it can still be recognized as Made in the US.  Just because a company declares it's more expensive to do their part (which isn't hard to do since overseas labor is so cheap).  In fashion items, it's not uncommon to find adding the tag is claimed as increasing the value because it _becomes _name brand thus enhances the cost of the product.  So without that name brand tag on the headbands for example, it's worth is only in the material of $5.  The tag adds $43 "value" (or total retail cost), so it's "majority" US.  The Tommy Hilfiger brand has gotten away with this for almost two decades now, while using a technicality for the Mariana Islands - US territory but without US labor laws.  Then came the Bangladesh fire where it was found they were also making clothes for his line.  So you are right, it goes deeper than what I mentioned but it's not so far off in the end.  Much of all the steps here are completely and entirely subjective allowing 50 different ways to allow "Made in the USA".

In the end it boils down to just what I said.  The use of the phrase is highly misleading and while it leads to many people thinking it's straight from the US (or in this case, happy workers in California), it may not even be majority or mostly from the US.  There are not only ways around imports, but ways around the evaluating the cost of the item which the FTC allows.  Given the reported workers and reported income from a business profile the owner created, it's just simply impossible for only a handful of people to create thousands of items.  They sell dresses as well so even if I could say the bare minimum $1m is for $200 average each items (I'm also being generous here too), that still leaves 5000+ pieces created annually by the max of 20 people (again, assuming the listed employees, none of them are marketing, distribution/shipping or management - all just straight workers) in 260 work days.

In a normal scenario however, there would be at least 3-5 employees in this type of business who aren't creating but I'm trying to really give the benefit of the doubt.

(Apologies for the formatting/text style - copy/paste from FTC broke the reply and wouldn't let me change it to normal text.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Seola (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow. I'm shocked to hear this. About five years ago a friend of mine worked at a high end sheet manufacturer that sources their material locally, but had their manufacturing done in China. Anyway, somehow one of the shipments of sheets came back to them with "Made in America" labels sewn in. She and her team had to work overtime for three nights to hand remove each label and sew in "Made in China" labels. At the time I thought it was something US customs told them they had to do in order to legally sell the product, but maybe it was a company ethics thing.
That's a finished product so it wouldn't technically be legal.  Adding their own label could actually qualify it for the first one!  I love to hear stories like that though.  Deceptive marketing is everywhere.  I think the worst I came up against was soy candles cure cancer because a third-rate India medical journal said _ingesting _soy oil might help, thus burning soy candles was the same.  She didn't last long.  The internet is a funny thing though - it's actually holding more people more responsible since it's easier to find origin info for the big manufacturers these days.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 27, 2014)

Anyone wanting the Summer box that comes out at the end of June? To get $10 off use code "SUMMER10" for "NEW" subscribers.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 27, 2014)

Need to use code by the 30th.


----------



## shy32 (Jun 4, 2014)

I just got charged for the summer box. Is there a thread for the summer box? I haven't heard much about this one. :blink:


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 5, 2014)

shy32 said:


> I just got charged for the summer box. Is there a thread for the summer box? I haven't heard much about this one. :blink:


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132090-fabfitfun-vip-summer-2014-box-spoiler/

There are two spoilers out already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 6, 2014)

Just providing some MUT FB: I subbed to this one yesterday because of all of your reviews.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it will be a good fit for me. Thank you for the honest reviews and feedback you give on what you get. It helps a person " starting over again" a whole lot. 
I definitely do not have infinite $$ to spend, so I kind of need to get most of my subscriptions right the first time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

